# [Sammelthread] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem



## Overlocked (30. Oktober 2008)

*Einführung:*
Dieser Sammelthread ist zur Kaufberatung da. Jeder User, wenn er möchte, kann seinen eigenen Review nach ungefähr den unten aufgeführten Schema schreiben. Somit soll am Ende eine große Übersicht entstehen, die die Entscheidung für ein Soundsystem leichter macht.

Keine QUELLEN vorhanden. Verschiedene Hersteller sind unten aufgeführt.

*Vorab:*

*Zuvor sei aber gesagt, dass das "Hören" rein subjektiv ist, jeder Mensch hört und empfindet anders, also ist die Grundregel, bevor ein Lautsprecher gekauft wird, immer Probehören.*

Wem die unten angegebenen Sets nichts passen und sein eigenes System zusammenstellen will, sollte dabei auf folgendes achten:

ganz allgemein, zur Gestaltung seines eigenen Heimkinos / Stereosystem gibts ein paar Faustregeln.

 

 bei einem stereo-system (reines Musik hören) sollte man die rolle der Lautsprecher nicht unterschätzen, 50% des preislichen Gesamtvolumens darf durchaus in die    Lautsprecher fließen.

 

Geschmack, persönlich Wahrnehmung, Vorlieben, Musikauswahl kann bei Lautsprechern eine große rolle spielen. merke: was mir gefällt und zum kauf geführt hat, muss dir noch lange nicht gefallen.

 

bei 5.1 bzw. 7.1 Systemen kann man ähnlich wie bei den Stereos vorgehen, doch hier kann man bereits für die veranschlagten 50% eben 6 oder 8 Lautsprecher erstehen. auf eine große bühne, fein zeichnen der Instrumente und saubere Auflösung kommt es hier nur bedingt an, dafür ist mehr Dynamik und Standfestigkeit erforderlich (sub bass). nach oben hin ist natürlich alles offen... wie eigentlich überall.

 

die Auswahl des Receivers bzw. separate vorstufe & Entstufen sollte man auf die passenden eingänge achten. wertige Trafos sind extrem wichtig, hier merkt man wie sich die spreu vom weizen trennt. leistet ein Receiver angeblich 7*100watt und hat nur eine Leistungsaufnahme von ca. 400 watt dann kann da etwas nicht stimmen. nächster punkt, diskret aufgebaute Endstufen haben in der regel einen natürlicheren klang als Digitalstufen. getrennt aufgebaute Trafos für Regelelektronik und Endstufen sind reichlich wichtig. das sind nur mal die wichtigsten cornerstones.

 

nochmal Lautsprecher: möchte man Heimkino und Musikgenuss kombinieren ohne das man 2 verschiedene Combos an Lautsprechern aufstellt, dann sollte man darauf achten das die main speaker nicht zu unterdimensioniert sind. außerdem sollte beim Musikhörern der Subwoofer eher schweigen. das man Center und surrounds klangfarblich abgestimmt wählen sollte muss ich wohl kaum erwähnen.

 

zuguterletzt, aller Anfang ist schwer, zu beginn seines Hobbies muss man nicht gleich alles anschaffen und auch nicht gleich das teuerste kaufen. ich gebe auch zu bedenken, das zwei wohl dimensionierte Stereos durchaus auch beim filme schauen besser klingen können als ein in summe genauso teures surroundset.
 
Zitat von Stormbringer


*PC Systeme 100€- 499€



*

*MAGNAT Supreme 200*
Diese Boxen von Magnat sind mit dem 2-Wege Prinzip konzipiert. Eine Box verfügt über einen 170mm Mitteltöner und einen 25mm Hochtöner. Diese Lautsprecher sind bereits ab 69€ im Handel erhältlich und können mit ihrem Klang locker mit der 100€ Klasse mithalten. Für sein Geld bekommt man einen überraschend kräftigen Bass, den vielleicht nicht unbedingt allen gefallen muss, und sehr klare Höhen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hersteller:LINK

Preisgünstige Boxen mit guten Klangeigenschaften.

*Testberichte:* Stereoplay (10/2005)

*69€
* 

​

*Logitech Z-2300*
Das Z-2300 ist das beste 2.1 System, das Logitech je hergestellt hat. Der Subwoofer wurde ausgestattet mit einem 200mm Tieftöner und die beiden frontboxen verfügen jeweils über einen 60mm Mitteltöner. Die effektive Gesamtleistung des Systemes beträgt 200Watt , dafür bekommen sie ein recht solides PC System, dass eher für den Musikgebrauch konzipiert wurde. Auch hier ist das ganze sehr Bass lastig und die Höhen werden unpräzise wiedergegeben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein für der den "Gelegenheitshörer" gutes System.

Hersteller:LINK
*
Testberichte:* Stiftung Warentest (01/2007), TV Movie Multimedia (12/2007), PCGH, (09/2006), XBG Games (03/2006), hardwareluxx (02/2006), AVDC (09-10/2005

*100€*​




*Teufel Concept C 100* *2.1*
Das Concept C 100 ist mit dem Concept C 200 das neuste 2.1 System von Teufel. Pünktlich zur Cebit stellte Teufel diese Boxen zum Verkauf ein. Die Satelliten sind sehr edel designed und wirken, als ob sie schweben würden. Hinter der Abdeckung verbirgt sich ein 80mm Treiber, der eine kurzzeitige Leistung von 100 Watt aufbringen kann, bzw. der Subwoofer. Der Subwoofer ist ebenfalls sehr schön designed, sowas erwartet man gar nicht bei Teufel. Der zwölfeinhalb Kilo schwere Subwoofer ist mit einem 200mm Tieftontreiber ausgestattet der mit einer Siunugausgangsleistung von 65Watt ordentlich Druck machen soll. Die Gesamte Reserve der Endstufe ist mit 110 Watt sehr klein dimensioniert. Das System siedelt sich von den Leistungsdaten im unteren Bereich an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem ein eher bescheidenes System, dass jedoch allen billig 2.1 Systemen locker das Wasser reichen sollte.

Hersteller:LINK

*Testberichte:*

*149€*





* Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition* *5.1*
Das CEMPE ist ein besseres Concept E und bietet neben einem größeren Subwoofer auch einen besseren Center. Wie beim Concept E ist das CEMPE auch vollaktiv und kann einfach an den Anschluss des PCs angeschlossen werden. Die Satteliten sind mit denen des Concept E fast identisch, bis auf den Hochtöner, dieser ist hier auf 20mm angewachsen. Der Center verfügt jetzt über zwei 80mm Mitteltöner und einem Hochtöner, die zusammen eine Leistung von 70 Watt erzeugen können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Kraftvolle Tiefen, schöne Mitten und klar Höhen, perfekt für DVDs oder Gelegenheitsmusikhörer.

Hersteller:LINK

*Testberichte:* testix, Media Planet, allround-pc, GamerLobby, ComputerBase, WindowsVista Magazin (07/2007), hardwareluxx (04/07), PCGH (06/07), Rex War, PC go (03/07), GameStar (02/07)

*179€*




*Concept C 200 USB 2.1*
Im Gegensatz zu seinem kleinen Bruder verfügt das Concept C 200 USB schon über größere Ausmaße, was dem Klang nur vorteile bringen kann. Angefangen bei den Satelliten, die nunmehr einen 1,9mm Hochtontreiber beherbergen, bis zum Subwoofer, der jetzt einen 135 Watt Verstärker für alle drei Kanäle zur Verfügung stellt. Im Inneren befindet sich noch ein extra Feature: Eine integrierte Soundkarte, was schon den Schwächen der meisten PCs vorbeugen soll: eine unzureichende onboard Soundkarte. Wenn die Soundkarte zum Einsatz kommen soll, dann wird das System über einen USB Anschluss angeschlossen. Das Concept C 200 verspricht Musikspaß pur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein durchaus gelungenes 2.1 System, allerdings mit 199€ sehr teuer.

Hersteller:LINK

*Tesberichte:* >>Erazer<<
*
199€*





* Logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1*
Das Z-5500 Digital ist das beste Surround System aus dem Hause Logitech und kann mit einer THX Zertifikation auftrumpfen. Das System wird mit einer Art "decoderstation" ausgeliefert, die es möglich macht, dass das Z-5500 Dolby Digital, DTS und PCM unterstützt. Die kleinen Boxen des Sets weisen nur einen Mitteltöner pro Box auf, Logitech verzichtet hier auf eine Hochtonkalotte. Der Subwoofer kommt groß und mächtig daher und schafft eine Leistung von satten 188Watt, kann er aber nicht ganz mit der Qualität des Teufelsets konkurieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer gerne Musik oder Filme am PC ansieht, bzw. hört, wird mit diesem Set vollkommen zufrieden sein, allerdings ist der hohe Preis von 225€ im vergleich zu Teufel nicht akzeptabel.

Hersteller:LINK
*
Testberichte:* video (06/2006), xbg Games (06/2008), nemo (03/05), PC Praxis (01/2007), cinema (03/06)

*225€*




* Teufel Concept F* *5.1*
Das Concept F ist ein echter Geheimtipp kostet aber deutlich mehr als die beiden zuvor vorgestellten Systeme. Die kleinen Boxen lassen sich gut auf dem Schreibtisch verstecken, aber auch für den Subwoofer, der sehr zeitlos gestallter wurde wird sich ein Platz finden. Der die technischen Daten stimmen soweit mit denen des CEPMPEs überein, bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Satteliten mit der Bandpassaufhängung konzipiert wurden, wobei sich der Klang geringfügig verbessert. Der Subwoofer ist auch leistungstechnisch auf dem Niveau des CEM 500. Hier wurde nur ein 3,5mm Klinke Anschluss eingefügt, damit man auch Problemlos einen mp3 Player daran anschließen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Wem die verbesserte Optik und der leicht verbesserte Sound 50€ mehr wert ist, sollte hier zuschlagen.

Hersteller:LINK

*Testberichte:* GamePro (06/2008), gamezone (04/2008), Computerbase, hardwareluxx (02/2008), allroundpc, Windows Vista Magazin (11/2007), Gamestar (11/2007), nilz-online
*
229€*




*Teufel Concept E 300*
Das Concept E 300 reiht sich als vorletztes Glied in die Reihe der neuen Teufel-5.1-Systeme. Der ca. 17 kG schwere Subwoofer wartet mit einer 250mm Membran auf, die auch deutlich über Zimmerlautstäke ordentlich Druck zu vermitteln mag. Die Endstufen des Systems sind für eine Sinus-Ausgangsleistung von 200W ausgelegt und sollten damit für die PC-Beschallung mehr als ausreichend sein.
Die Satelliten kommen in einem mit Pianolack lackierten Gehäuse daher und beinhalten einen 80mm Mitteltöner und eine 19mm Hochtonkalotte. Sie fügen sich insgesamt sehr homogen ins Klangbild ein und zeichnen einen erstaunlich linearen Verlauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Bleibt zu sagen, dass das neue Concept E für seinen deklarierten Einsatzzweck, nämlich als Multimedia-System für den PC-Arbeitsplatz, sher großzügig dimensioniert ist und klanglich klar über dem üblichen Standard der PC-Beschallung liegen dürfte. Doch auch ein leicht hörbares Grundrauschen darf nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

Hersteller:LINK 

*Testberichte: *AreaDVD

*Preis: 269€*





*Teufel Motiv 2*
Wer klangtechnisch und preiswert das Beste aus seinem Schreibtisch machen will, greift zum Teufel Motiv 2 für 300 Euro. Das Stereo-Wunderwerk der Berliner wirkt sehr erwachsen und macht fast den audiophilen, aktiven Nahfeldmonitoren Konkurrenz.
Die Satelliten bestehen aus jeweils einem zehn Zentimeter großem Tiefmitteltöner und einer 25 Millimeter großen Gewebekalotte. Der Bassreflex-Subwoofer kommt mit einem 25 Zentimeter Chassi daher und wird mit bis zu 200 Watt Sinus angetrieben.
An der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts großartiges auszusetzen. Lediglich die mitgelieferten Gummifüse könnten etwas griffiger sein, denn bei hohen Lautstärken beginnen die Satelliten zu wandern. Die Satelliten werden mit einem 0.75mm² dicken Lautsprecherkabel per Schraubanschluss befestigt. Anschlusstechnisch stehen weiterhin 3.5mm Klinke-Eingänge für den PC und MP3 Player und ein Cinch-Eingang (vergoldet) zur Verfügung. Etwas ungünstig auf der Rückseite des Subwoofers befindet sich ein Kopfhörerausgang, ebenfalls im 3.5mm Klinke-Format.
Bei der Bedienung war Teufel schon immer minimalistisch. Daher liegt nur eine Infrarot Fernbedienung mit 5 Knöpfen bei (Mute, Channel Vol+/-, Input). Selbige Knöpfen finden sich auch am Subwoofer wieder. Einstellungen werden nur durch Aufblinken einer LED kenntlich gemacht. Ein Display fehlt, was die Lautstärkeeinstellung schwierig macht.
Das Motiv 2 hat einen neutralen Klang, es spielt präzise und dynamisch mit tiefem, knackigen Bass. Die Pegelfestigkeit weiß zu gefallen und kann einem Wohnzimmer-Stereo-Setup durchaus Konkurrent machen. Es gibt kein Genre, was das Motiv 2 nicht beherrscht. Elektrische Musik wird durch den mächtigen Subwoofer für Schreibtischverhältnisse mehr als genug befeuert. Es ist daher nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die eigene Optik bei hohen Lautstärken leicht verzerrt wird und man Schwierigkeiten hat, Text vom Bildschirm abzulesen. Bei klassischer Musik weiß das Teufel mit klaren und präzisen Höhen zu gefallen, ohne überbrilliant oder zischlig zu wirken. Stimmen werden voll und natürlich wiedergegeben. Bei Metal und Rock stimmt einfach alles. Einzelne Instrumente sind klar herauszuhören und die Bühnenabbildung ist sehr gut gelungen. Der knackige Bass weiß hier besonder zu gefallen. Lästiges Nachdröhnen kennt er nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl es in Verarbeitung und Bedienung etwas zu bemängeln gibt, kann ich das Motiv 2 uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Denn letztendlich kommt es auf den Klang an und da spielt das Motiv 2 ganz oben mit. Wirkliche Konkurrenten kennt es keine. Boses Companion 3, Cantons Plus Media 2.1, Creatives Gigaworks T3 und Klipschs ProMedia GMX A 2.1 sind alle mit Abstand schlechter. Lediglich die teureren Systeme von Razer (Mako) und Bang&Olufsen (BeoLab 4) können mit dem Motiv 2 Schritt halten. Schärfster und auch noch günstigerer Verfolger ist das Logitech Z Cinema, welches schon für 200 Euro erhältlich ist. Es ist nur wenig schlechter und daher ein echter Kauftipp.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte: AUDIO (12/2007), hardwareluxx (01/2007), GameStar (11/2207), video (11/2007), computerbase (09/2007), av-magazin (06/2007), gamezoom (03/2007)l, musican`s life (05/2007), SFT (04/2007), allround-pc (02/2007), teschke (01/2007), case umbau (01/2007), area-dvd (01/2007), stereoplay (02/2007)

*299€*

​* Heimkino/ Stereoanlagen 500-5000€
**Heimkinoanlagen*

* Concept S + Harman Kardon AVR-140*
Nach Renovierung meines Kinozimmers hab ich meine billig-Magnat in Rente geschickt und mir ein concept s gekauft. Gekostet hat das 2005 ca. 500.- in der Basis-Ausstattung (5.1). erweitert habe ich das später noch auf den großen Center (fcr) und auf 7.1 (also zwei zusätzliche rear-Säulen). Für den pc ist das System nur mit weiteren Anschaffungen zu betreiben da es passiv ist. Man benötigt also einen Mehrkanal-Verstärker. In der Regel ist das System für die persönliche pc-ecke auch einfach zu groß. Der Bass ist standfest, aber fast zu grummelig. Auch hier fällt auf das die Abschaltautomatik des Subwoofers in leisen Filmpassagen gerne mal ausschaltet. Der Subwoofer behält nach abziehen der Stromversorgung seine Einstellungen nicht. Insgesamt für Musik kaum geeignet, im Home Theater bereich wäre mehr Dynamik wünschenswert. Da preislich im unteren midrange angesiedelt geht die plv durchaus in Ordnung. Das Finish der Alu-Säulen ist übrigens recht gut, man muss allerdings hier und da Klebstofreste aus der Fertigung entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Set, aber eher für den Filmgenuss geeignet.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:



*Harman Kardon AVR 140*
 
Der AVR 140 ist für das Concept S beispielsweise sehr gut geeignet. Area DVD gab ihm für alle Kategorien, Filmton, Filmmusik und Stereo, die volle Wertung und erhielt auch ein sehr gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. Alle Anschlüsse für die Boxen sind vorhanden und lässt somit keinen Wunsch offen. Auch das Design passt und harmoniert sehr gut mit dem des Concept S.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Billiger und günstiger Receiver.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:

* 1098€*





* Concept S + R*
Das Concept S + R ist das einzige System von Teufel, in dessen Subwoofer ein eigener Receiver eingebaut wurde und dies ermöglicht somit einen direkten Anschluss an TV oder PC. Das Concept S + R Gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen, die sich in der Größe der Standboxen und Farbe unterscheiden. Durch die schmalen Abmaße des Systemes ist eine fast unsichtbare Aufstellung im Raum möglich, aber nichts desto trotz büßt man nichts von der Klangqualität des Systemes ein. Insgesamt sorgen 26 Chassis für ein unverwechselbares Sounderlebnis, die zusammen eine Leistung von rund 500 Watt erzeugen können. Der im Subwoofer intigrierte Receiver bringt alles mit, was man braucht um Filme genießen zu können, aber allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass die Bauteile nicht immer von bester Qualität sind und somit klangliche und auch einstellungstechnische Einschränkungen mit sich bringen könnten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das perfekte einsteiger Heimkino System für Leute, die das geringe Volumen schätzen und sich mit gewissen Einschränkungen zufrieden geben.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:

*699€*​



*QUINTAS 500 *
Das Quadral Quintas 500 besticht mit seinem sehr guten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. Für nur 699€ bekommt man ein vollständiges Heimkino Set, dass sich auch bedingt für die Stereowiedergabe eignet. Die zwei Frontlautsprecher bestehen aus zwei 170mm Tieftönern, einem 100mm Mitteltöner und aus einer 25mm Hochtonkalotte. Der Frequenzgang der Lautsprecher geht von 28Hz- 22000Hz. Die beiden Rearspeaker lassen sich wunderbar, dank ihrer kleinen Größe, im hinteren Teil, des Hörplatzes verstecken. Ausgerüstet sind die Speaker mit einem 130mm Mitteltöner und einer 19mm Hochtonkalotte. Der wichtigste Speaker bei Filmen, der Center, verfügt ebenfalls über eine 19mm Hochtonkalotte und über zwei 120mm Mitteltöner​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ein solides System, dass sich wunderbar in das Wohnzimmer intigrieren lassen kann.

 Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:





*AVR-1709 5.0*
Der Denon AVR-1709 ist ein 7 Kanal A/V Receiver in der unteren Leistungsklasse, trotzdem eignet er sich sehr gut für Systeme bis zur 1000€ Grenze und bringt alles mit was eienen soliden A/V Receiver auszeichnet. Zum einen unterstützt er DTS, Dolby Digtial, Dolby Digital EX und an Anschlüssen hat dieser Receiver auch alles zu bieten, ein HDMI 1.3 Anschluss ist zu finden, sowie diverse digitale Eingänge und natürlich die Ausgänge zu den Lautsprechern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner unscheinbarer A/V Receiver, der mit 449€ eigentlich noch recht billig ist. 

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:

* 1148€*





*Teufel Theater 5 Hybrid*
Das   3 ½ Wege Heimkinosystem Theater 5 ist ein echtes Allroundgenie, denn sowohl mit seinen zwei Standboxen kann man Musik in Stereoqualität genießen als auch mit dem gesamten System einen guten Film. Im Detail besitzt eine Frontbox eine 25mm Gewebehochtonkalotte mit Neodym Magnet, zwei 160mm Mitteltöner und einen 300mm Tieftöner an der Seite. So ausgestattet wiegt die Box stolze 33,5 kg. Der Center ist ein um 90° gedrehtes Oberteil der Standboxen, also verfügt er auch über zwei Mitteltöner und einen Hochtöner, hingegen die Rearspeaker nur über einen Mitteltöner und einen Hichtöner verfügen. Das System überzeugt im Klangtest voll, wobei es seine 273744cm³ richtig ausnutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis Leistungstipp in der unter 2000€ Klasse.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte: Area DVD, av-magazin, HD-TV Praxis (03/2008), Heimkino (02/2007), stereoplay (10/2006), SFT (03/2007)



*Onkyo TX-SR806*
Dieser AV-Receiver ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Leistung. Der Onkyo verfügt über alle gängigen Formate und wurde sogar mit der THX® Ultra2 Plus™ Zertifikation ausgezeichnet. In der Verpackung beiliegen, eine hochwertige Fernbedienung, mit der man alle Einstellungen bequem vom Sofa aus erledigen kann. Zur Hardware: Onkyo verbaute in seinem Schützling nur das beste. Von den Spannungswandlern bis zu den Ausgängen ist alles sehr hochwertig gefertigt und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Somit liefert der TX-SR806 eine unverzerrte Wiedergabe von Bild und Ton und ist jeden Euro wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein "ausgezeichneter" und wuderbarer AV-Receiver.

Hersteller:LINK
 
Testberichte: AudioVision (11/2008)

*2298€*





*KEF iQ7 iQ6c iQ3  *
Der Nachfolger meines concept s - zurück zu zwei ordentlich dimensionierten Lautsprechern für Stereo-Wiedergabe. Nachdem erstmaligen einschalten des Systems war ich etwas erschrocken, so blechern hatte das beim Vorführer aber nicht geklungen? Erst nach ordentlichem einspielen der Chassis stellte sich der erwartet Klang ein; bisher dachte ich immer das ist Voodoo. Für Musik fast schon überragend, wenn man den warmen klang englischer Lautsprecher mag. Im Heimkinobereich werden die Dialoge durch den klasse Center gut wiedergegeben. Der Tiefbass fehlt (vielleicht Aufstellungebedingt) bei mir völlig; ist allerdings bisher nur eine 5.0 Konfiguration. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit noch einen oder zwei Subwoofer (wahrscheinlich von nubert) nachrüsten (nie ist genug Geld für sowas da). Ich habe hier aus Preisgründen bewusst auf ein echtholz-finish verzichtet, die Laminierung der kefs ist allerdings wirklich fantastisch.
Betreiben tue ich die kefs übrigens an einem denon 3806, da der denon 7.1 verstärkerkanäle mit sich bringt und ich nur 5.0 benötige, kann ich die front-kef's tatsächlich via bi-amping betreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schöne Boxen, die mit ihrer Klangwärme auch wärmstens für den Musikgebrauch zu empfehlen sind.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:
​
*Denon 3806*
Der Denon Receiver befeuert, laut Hersteller, einen Kanal mit 160 Watt, gerüstet ist er für sieben. Der AVR 3806 siedelt sich in der oberen Mittelklasse an und wirkt sehr durchdacht und schön designed, wobei die Fernbedienung mit Touchpad nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Ansonsten ist auch alles mit an Board, was man braucht.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Receiver, der überzeugt.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:

*3381€*


​*
Stereoanlagen*

Klipsch RF-82
Die RF-82 sind ausgewachsene Standlautsprecher mit je 2 8 Zoll Tieftönern, sowie einem Horn-Hochtöner. Die Klipsch überzeugen mit sehr fairem Kaufpreis in Relation zum Klang, der Sound ist sehr dynamisch und kraftvoll, zudem zeichnet die Boxen der hohe Wirkungsgrad von 98 dB(A) pro Meter aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte: Devil96

*750 €*
​*
*

*NuLine102 DRA-700AE DAB*
 Nubert, auch eine deutsche, eher unbekannte Firma, Produziert wie die anderen auch sehr hochwertige Lautsprecher. Die hier vorgestellten bilden die gute Mittelklasse des Nubertsegments. Mit den NuLine102 hat man schöne und klassische Standboxen, die sich perfekt für den Stereoeinsatz eigenen. In einem Lautsprecher arbeiten vier Chassis und holen das Maximum an Leistung für ihre 725€ raus, somit schaffen sie, trotz der zwei Mitteltieftöner und einem Mitteltöner, einen Frequenzgang von 25- 25000 MHz, trotzdem ist die ganze Anlage etwas Tiefen orientiert und wie Pokerclock erwähnt hat, etwas für echte Männer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Boxen, für wenig Geld bekommt man hier viel Qualität zurück.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:




*DRA-700AE DAB*
Der ausgewählte Stereo Receiver, DRA-700AE DAB, verfügt ab Werk über ein intigriertes Radio. Ansonsten bekommt man das "klassische" für seine 519€ geboten, besonders erwähnenswert, 0,07% Klirrfaktor, dies verspricht einen äußerst ungetrübtes Musikerlebnis. Auch die Verarbeitung von diesem Receiver ist sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kleiner Verstärker große Wirkung. Lässt für Gelegenheitshörer keinen Wunsch offen.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:

* 1944€*


​

*Canton GLE 490*
Diese Lautsprecher sind ein absoluter Preis- Leistungstipp und wurden in dem Fachmagazin AUDIO als Testsieger bestimmt. Zwei 200mm Tieftöner, ein 180mm Mitteltöner  und ein 25mm Hochtöner machen die Boxen zu einem erstklassigen Stereosystem der Oberklasse, das mitrseinem frequenzgang von 25- 30000Hz auftrumpfen kann. Das Gesamtvolumen der Boxen beträgt 75600cm³, wobei die Boxen mit einem Gewicht von 19,2 kg pro Stück relativ leicht sind. Pro Stück muss man für die Boxen rund 399€ auf den Tisch legen, dafür kann man auch aus sechs verschiedenen Farben auswählen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die besten "Musikboxen" in dieser Preisklasse.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte: PCGHX
 


*NAD Classic Stereo Vollverstärker C315 BEE*
Zu den Boxen kombinierbar ist der NAD Classic C315 BEE, der eher in eher in die untere Leistungskategorie einzuordnen ist. Der Vollverstärker befeuert die zwei Kanäle jeweils mit 40 Watt, aber er punktet hier klar durch seinen geringen Klirrfaktor, der nur sehr niedrige 0,03% beträgt. Über das Frontpanel kann man alle wichtigen Eigenschaften steuern, wie zum Beispiel den Bass, oder die Höhen. Das gute Stück kostet out-of-the-box etwa 350€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Klein und unauffällig.[/FONT]

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:

*1050€*

​*Heimkino/ Stereoanlagen 3500-12500€*
*Heimkinoanlagen*

*Bowers&Wilkons 683*
 Das 5.1 Set Bowers&Wilkons 683 kann die Talente des unten aufgeführten Receivers super Unterstützen. Es wird sogar besserer Klang geliefert als beim Teufel System 9, was den Hoch- und Mitteltonbereich betrifft. Beim Bass kann das 683 höchstens mithalten wenn zwei Subwoofer eingesetzt werde, womit auch dieses Set mühelos das THX-UltraII Zertifikat bekommen würde. Es gibt so gut wie keine Klangverfärbungen und deshalb ist dieses Set auch bestens geeignet um Musik wiederzugeben. Ein absoluter Preis-/Leistungshammer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schönes und absolut hochwertiges Spitzensystem.

Hersteller:LINK

* Testberichte*: Area DVD
​
*Onkyo TX-NR905*
Der Onkyo kann sehr detailliert spielen aber gleichzeitig auch extrem Zupacken. Hier bekommt man Boliden-Liga-Leistung für 1200€. Dabei ist die Unterstützung der neuen HD-Tonformate und das THX-UltraII Zertifikat, welches garantiert, das der Receiver auch bei höheren Pegeln sehr sauber, detailliert und kraftvoll spielen kann. Der Onkyo schaft das Kunststück die Hervorragende Leistung auch bei hohen Lautstärken zu behalten. Nie wirkt der Bass aufgedickt, nie die Höhen übersteuert. Auch nach mehreren Stunden hat durch die Musik- und BluRay/DVD-Sammlung wird ein sehr guter Klang abgeliefert. Auch hier gibt es ein Hervorragendes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein sehr guter Receiver, mit vielen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten.

 Hersteller:LINK

*Testberichte:* Area DVD

*4993€*




*Teufel Theater 10*
Dieses Surroundset ist einfach der Wahnsinn. Abgrundtiefe Bässe, sehr gute Stimmverständlichkeit, klare Höhen. Hier haben die Entwickler von Teufel beste Arbeit geleistet. Wenn man einmal dieses System gehört hat will man sich einfach mit nix anderem mehr zufrieden geben. 
Richtig aufleben tut dieses System zB mit einer Vor-/Endstufenkombination wie zB die NAD M15/M25. Damit werden die Stärken noch mehr herausgespielt und alle Frequenzen werden differenzierter gegenüber eines A/V-Boliden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 High-End made in Germany.

 Hersteller:LINK

 *Testberichte:* AreaDVD

 *5999€*​* 

Stereoanlagen*



*Klipsch Palladium 37-F*
Die Klipsch Palladium sind wohl die besten Musikboxen, die es zur Zeit auf dem Markt zu kaufen gibt. Das 37-F ist die kleinste der drei Varianten und kostet pro Stück satte 4000€, dies wird aber mit einem konzertreifen Sound belohnt. Die Boxen verfügen über drei 18,7cm breite Tieftöner, einen 11,4cm Horn für die mittleren Frequenzen und ein 1,9cm Horn für die hohen Frequenzen, so erreicht das Palladium einen Frequenzgang von 43- 24000Hz und eine Lautstärke von 120dB. Eine Box wiegt 44.5kg.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Boxen gehören mit Abstand zu den besten Boxen der Welt.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:
​

*Audionet SAM V2*
Als würdigen Vollverstärker gibt es nur wenige. Ich habe mich für den audionet sam v2 entschieden. Dieser Vollverstärker ist genau wie die Boxen ein perfekter Verstärker. Von der Fachpresse wurde er oft zum Testsieger gekrönt. Dieser 16kg schwere Verstärker leistet geballte 200Watt pro Kanal und es ihm möglich alle Frequenzen von 0-500000Hz darzustellen. Im inneren befinden sich, auf dichten Raum gedrängt, beste Technik, die für einen ungetrüpten Musikgenuss garantieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein, für sein Preis, mehr als würdiger Receiver.

Hersteller:LINK

Testberichte:

*11320€*
​*

Quellen*

*Denon*      (CD / DVD)​*Kenwood*  (DVD)​*Audionet*   (CD DVD)​*Rotel*         (CD / DVD)

*NAD* (CD / DVD)

*Onkyo* (CD / DVD)

​*Zubehör*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]**Oelbach   *   (Kabel)​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT] *
Herzlichen Dank an:
*

* Stormbringer(LINK / LINK)*
* 
*

* Pokerclock (LINK)*
*
*

*nfsgame* *(LINK)*



*Silent Killa (LINK)*



*a_fire_inside_1988 (LINK)*



*Devil96 (LINK)*
*
Wichtige LINKS:

*

*Soundperfektion*


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*



> Die Hauptstädter setzten trotz des geringen Preises auf Quantität als auf Qualität.


Deutsche Sprache schwierig Sprache ? Ne im Ernst ich kapiere den Sinn des Satzes nicht.

Bis jetzt: Super!


----------



## prexlebre (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*

Irgendwie stellenweise unverständlich. Wirst du von Teufel bezahlt?
Bezweifle ich stark, aber man kann ja nie wissen.
mfg Prx


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*

NA ja es gibt in der Preiskategorie enfach nix besseres als Teufel. Klar gibts zB das Logitech Z5500 aber das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit Teufel-Systemen (man vermisste den seperaten Hochtöner und einafch passt da nix).


----------



## prexlebre (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*

tja, wenigstens erwähnen hätte er sie können. Kommt halt einfach komisch wenn da nur Teufel steht.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*

@Overlocked: Gehst du auch auf die Klaglichen Unterschiede der Systeme ein? Weil ich bin jedesmal wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit dem Z5500 gehört hab und dann (in nem anderen Raum) meinen Kenwood Reciever anmache um da zu hören nem Herzanfakt nah ( wegen dem unglaublichen Sprung der Qualität und Dynamik).


----------



## v3rtex (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*



prexlebre schrieb:


> Irgendwie stellenweise unverständlich. Wirst du von Teufel bezahlt?
> Bezweifle ich stark, aber man kann ja nie wissen.
> mfg Prx



Hab ich mich eben auch gefragt, das wird er aber bestimmt nicht verraten 



> Klar gibts zB das Logitech Z5500 aber das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit Teufel-Systemen


Besonders wegen dem nicht zu verachtenden Preisunterschied, beachte aber bitte, dass jede Person eine eigene Empfindung für Raumklang hat.

Bei mir verlief es genau umgekehrt mit den beiden genannten Herstellern.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*

Es gab auch mal ne Zeit, in der alle Leute behauptet haben ich arbeite für Asus, weil ich die Xonar nen bissle promotet habe 

Die Idee find ich gut, aber an der Umsätzung könnte man noch arbeiten. Kannst dich ja melden, wenn ich dir helfen kann.


----------



## Overlocked (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*

Tipps immer nur her. Ihr könnt selber so kleine Reviews wie die oben schreiben, ich würde sie dann oben mit aufnehmen und euch dankend erwähnen (Bitte Verstärker usw. nicht vergessen)

edit: Nein, ich arbeite nicht für Teufel, wie schon gesagt, es gibt nicht besseres, ich könnte, wenn ihr wollt, das Z-5500 noch dazu nehmen.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [how-to] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem*

Ähm, ich seh da kein Stereo, nur Teufel Zeug, wieso kommst du nicht gleich mit Bose, aber dann müsstest du dazuschreiben, dass man nur die Propaganda CD von Bose anhören darf, ansonsten klingt es noch bescheidener?

Du hast *das* wichtigste vergessen, deswegen nützt diese Beratung meiner Meinung nach nicht's, denn das Probehören ist unerlässlich bei der Anschaffung einer Hifi Kette, sofern man lange Spass an einer Anlage hat. Dazu geht man aber nicht in Läden ála EP, MediaMarkt oder Saturn sondern in kleinere Hifi Läden, denn dort stimmt der Raum, es gibt dort spezielle Hörräume, welche unterschiedlich eingerichtet sind. Sowas macht bei Preisen bis 100€ keinen Sinn, denn für das Geld bekommt man nicht einmal einen guten "viertel" von einem Verstärker.

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass du das so vorstellst, als ob es nicht's anderes gibt, es zählt der persönliche Geschmack und nicht was so eine Beratung sagt, nach der kann man sich richten, aber nicht kaufen, denn dann macht man zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Fehlkauf.

Ich halte von 5.1 Systemen generell nicht's, denn wenn man auf Klang Wert legt, dann muss man bei 5.1 wesentlich mehr investieren, zudem bringt das für Musik eh nicht's, denn Musik wird fast immer in Stereo aufgenommen.


Stereo:

Preislich bis 150€:
Da geht nicht viel, jedoch zeige ich einfach mal ein paar Möglichkeiten auf:

-Behringer MS40: 
Bei diesen Studiomonitoren bekommt man für wenig Geld ziemlich linear abgestimmte Lautsprecher samt Verstärker, bei Thomman bekommt man diese für rund 120€.
-Harman Kardon HK610:
Diesen Verstärker bekommt man eigentlich nur noch gebraucht, dafür ist er aber mit einem Anschaffungspreis von rund 50-60€ recht günstig und ist praktisch konkurenzlos in seiner Preisklasse. Preislich sowie auch klanglich, ich habe diesen Verstärker auch bei meiner 2. Wohnung im Einsatz und kann nur sagen, dass ich klanglich überrascht bin, was für den Preis doch schon geht. 
-Magnat Monitor 220:
Für rund 80€ sind diese Boxen ein Schnäppchen, klanglich können diese natürlich nicht mit Boxen in der Preisklasse von mehreren Hundert Euro mithalten, jedoch stellen diese Boxen einen soliden Sound dar.
-gebrauchte Boxen:
Wenn man beim Budget preislich bis etwa 150€ gehen will, dann muss man wenn man mehr will auch mal zu gebrauchten Boxen greifen, da bekommt noch so manches ehemals teuer verkauftes für wenig Geld, hier mal ein paar Boxen, welche aus eigener Erfahrung zu empfehlen sind:
>Quadral SM 150 II
Habe ich momentan im Einsatz, klingen recht gut, etwas zurückhaltend bei tiefen Tönen, was ich jedoch als angenehm empfinde.
>Heco SM535
Diese Boxen hängen an meinem HK610 in der 2 Wohnung, leider etwas zu viel Bass für den 12m² Raum, deswegen nicht ganz so mein Geschmack, wer aber viel Bass will, der muss diese Boxen einfach mal gehört haben!
>Canton GLX-200 (~80€ für das Paar)
Ein Klassiker, vor allem klassische Musik klingt auf diesen Boxen sehr schön, aber auch bei moderner Musik müssen sich diese schon etwas älteren Boxen nicht verstecken. Metal wie Nightwish, Hammerfall und Metallica klingt auf diesen Boxen immer wieder faszinierend.


Nach wie vor nicht zu vergessen - *Probehören!* Denn man selbst entscheidet, was einem gefällt, nicht die pauschale Beratung durch andere, man selbst hört ja die Musik.


Anmerkung: 
Eine Beratung wie ich sie geschrieben hab, ist auch nicht vollständig, ich kann nicht vorhersehen, wie der Raum ausgestattet ist, wieviel Platz man hat, was man machen will, ob man Musik so wie sie ist hören will oder z.B. mit dem typischen Klang eines Röhrenverstärkes, das sind alles Faktoren, auf die pauschal nicht eingegangen werden kann. Falls du diesen Text in die Beratung aufnehmen möchtest, dann kann ich auch gerne für teurere Hifi-Ketten eine Beratung schreiben, jedoch warte ich lieber erst mal die Resonanz ab, ob solch eine Beratung gewünscht ist oder nicht.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2008)

Bitte tragt eure Fehden auf dem Schulhof aus. 

@prexlebre
Kritik ist natürlich erlaubt, aber ein beleidigender Unterton muss nicht sein. Zumal so ein Thread von aktiver Beteiligung vieler User profitiert. 

@Overlocked
Wir haben ja schon kurz geschrieben...


----------



## james07 (1. November 2008)

also daß das Z5500 Digitale so schlecht bei dir weg kommt ist ja ein Witz. Habe das seit 3 Jahren, es hängt der PC DVB Sat Reciever und DVD Player dran. Der Digital Sound ob 5.1 oder DTS lassen keine Wünsche offen und die Teufel Modelle sind nicht mal besser.  Zum anderen hast du vergessen zu erwähnen das es ein Hardware decoder mitbring und das sich auch im Preis nieder schlägt. Also ich würde immer wieder und jedem das System empfehlen. Ganz klar top Leistung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (1. November 2008)

james07 schrieb:


> also daß das Z5500 Digitale so schlecht bei dir weg kommt ist ja ein Witz. Habe das seit 3 Jahren, es hängt der PC DVB Sat Reciever und DVD Player dran. Der Digital Sound ob 5.1 oder DTS lassen keine Wünsche offen und die Teufel Modelle sind nicht mal besser.  Zum anderen hast du vergessen zu erwähnen das es ein Hardware decoder mitbring und das sich auch im Preis nieder schlägt. Also ich würde immer wieder und jedem das System empfehlen. Ganz klar top Leistung.




Also, ich kann da nur zustimmen --> Glasklare höhen, Tiefster Bass, Klare mitten!!

Das Soundpanel oder wie das heisst 

Lässt keine wünsche übrig, man kann alle boxen steuern, einstellen ob stereo, Stereox2, DTS, PLII Musik, PLII Movie.

Also wie gesagt, ich bin hochgradig zufrieden.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Overlocked (3. November 2008)

Im Vergleich, wie gesagt, Probehören, mir hat es nicht so gut gefallen...

Aber Vorschläge, welche Kombi sollte ich noch mit aufnehmen?


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2008)

Denon PMA2000AE mit Aurum Montan VII!
Und den Denon AVC-A1HD mit dem Klipsch 7.2 THX Ultra 2 System


----------



## Overlocked (4. November 2008)

Die hätte ich fast vergessen- kommt heute Abend


----------



## Stormbringer (5. November 2008)

also, ich klinke mich jetzt hier mal ein (heimkino ist nun mal meine große leidenschaft). 

wichtig, wenn das hier funktionieren soll, dann müsst ihr das rumgetrolle lassen bzw. kann ich auch trollpostings entfernen (damit hier kein flamewar entsteht).

an den threadersteller: ich würde mir wünschen das du noch einige einleitende worte für post #1 schreibst, bezüglich der ziele dieses topics, usw.

an die leute die "ihre geniale hardware" hier schlecht vertreten sehen, ich denke eine einfach wortmeldung, auflistung der verwendeten hardware und benotung langt durchaus aus - man muss nicht seitenlang darüber diskutieren dass das logi z5500 "voll krass" ist usw. 

[ mod off]bin entsetzt mit wie wenig klang sich so viele zufrieden geben!   [mod on]

edit: ich würde mir weiterhin vorstellen, das wir die systeme der einzellnen leute (sofern sie das wollen) in einem anderen thread vorstellen. sowas wie "hifi & heimkino vorstellungsthread" - und hier könnte man dann auf die posting-nr direkt verlinken.


----------



## Overlocked (5. November 2008)

Die "Flamer" kannst du gerne löschen... werde mich bemühen ein noch besseres Vorwort zu schreiben Danke für die Kritik. Ich werde aber auch in die Regionen bis 30.000€ vorgehen


----------



## Stormbringer (5. November 2008)

nuja, die kritik ging ja nicht in erster linie an dich. 
machen wir es so, ab einem noch zu verabredenden zeitpunkt räum ich hier mal auf.


----------



## Overlocked (5. November 2008)

Job, wenn du willst, kannst du gleich anfangen Alles was nicht zum Thema passt oder unsinnig ist- weg thx


----------



## Stormbringer (5. November 2008)

ganz allgemein, zur gestaltung seines eigenen heimkinos / stereosystem gibts ein paar fausregeln.

- bei einem stereo-system (reines musik hören) sollte man die rolle der lautsprecher nicht unterschätzen, 50% des preislichen gesamtvolumens darf durchaus in die lautsprecher fließen.

- geschmack, persönlich wahrnehmung, vorlieben, musikauswahl kann bei lautsprechern eine große rolle spielen. merke: was mir gefällt und zum kauf geführt hat, muss dir noch lange nicht gefallen.

- bei 5.1 bzw. 7.1 systemen kann man ähnlich wie bei den stereos vorgehen, doch hier kann man bereits für die veranschlagten 50% eben 6 oder 8 lautsprecher erstehen. auf eine große bühne, fein zeichnen der instrumente und saubere auflösung kommt es hier nur bedingt an, dafür ist mehr dynamik und standfestigkeit erforderlich (sub bass). nach oben hin ist natürlich alles offen... wie eigentlich überall.

- die auswahl des receivers bzw. separate vorstufe & endstufen sollte man auf die passenden eingänge achten. wertige trafos sind extrem wichtig, hier merkt man wie sich die spreu vom weizen trennt. leistet ein receiver angeblich 7*100watt und hat nur eine leistungsaufnahme von ca. 400 watt dann kann da etwas nicht stimmen. nächster punkt, diskret aufgebaute endstufen haben in der regel einen natürlicheren klang als digitalstufen. getrennt aufgebaute trafos für regelelektronik und endstufen sind reichlich wichtig. das sind nur mal die wichtigsten cornerstones.

- nochmal lautsprecher: möchte man heimkino und musikgenuss kombinieren ohne das man 2 verschiedene kombos an lautsprechern aufstellt, dann sollte man darauf achten das die main speaker nicht zu unterdimensioniert sind. ausserdem sollte beim musikhören der subwoofer eher schweigen. das man center und surrounds klangfarblich abgestimmt wählen sollte muss ich wohl kaum erwähnen.

zuguterletzt, aller anfang ist schwer, zu beginn seines hobbies muss man nicht gleich alles anschaffen und auch nicht gleich das teuerste kaufen. ich gebe auch zu bedenken, das zwei wohl dimensionierte stereos durchaus auch beim filme schauen besser klingen können als ein in summe genausoteures surroundset.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Overlocked (5. November 2008)

Ich übernehme das mal so.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. November 2008)

so, hier nun kleine reviews zu meinen letzten systemen... 

Teufel Concept E

hab ich vor einigen jahren als sonderangebot bei teufel erstanden (99.-).
fazit: kleines und preiswertes 5.1 soundsystem für leute die keine digitaleingänge brauchen. macht einen ganz ordentlichen sound, natürlich darf man für diesen preis kein audiophiles system erwarten. der subwoofer ist recht standfest. die ab/anschalt-automatik ist recht langsam. die elektronik ist anfällig für störsignale, hier muss man auf adäquate verlegung der kabel achten. plv-mäßig für pc-mehrkanal-speaker nicht zu schlagen.
- geeignet für musik: 2 von 10
- geeignet für pc/spiele: 8 von 10
- geeignet für home theater: 3 von 10
status: seit 2004 im betrieb.


Teufel Concept S

nach renovierung meines kinozimmers hab ich meine billig-magnat in rente geschickt und mir ein concept s gekauft. gekostet hat das 2005 ca. 500.- in der basis-ausstattung (5.1). erweitert habe ich das später noch auf den großen center (fcr) und auf 7.1 (also zwei zusätzliche rear-säulen). für den pc ist das system nur mit weiteren anschaffungen zu betreiben da es passiv ist. man benötigt also einen mehrkanal-verstärker. in der regel ist das system für die persönliche pc-ecke auch einfach zu groß. der bass ist standfest, aber fast zu grummelig. auch hier fällt auf das die abschaltautomatik des subwoofers in leisen filmpassagen gerne mal ausschaltet. der subwoofer behält nach abziehen der stromversorgung seine einstellungen nicht. insgesamt für musik kaum geeignet, im home theater bereich wäre mehr dynamik wünschenswert. da preislich im unteren midrange angesiedelt geht die plv durchaus in ordnung. das finish der alu-säulen ist übrigens recht gut, man muss allerdings hier und da klebstofreste aus der fertigung entfernen.
- geeignet für musik: 3 von 10
- geeignet für pc/spiele: -
- geeignet für home theater: 5 von 10
status: 2008 wieder verkauft.

KEF iQ7se, iQ6c, iQ3

der nachfolger meines concept s - zurück zu zwei ordentlich dimensionierten lautsprechern für stereo-wiedergabe. nach dem erstmaligen einschalten des systems war ich etwas erschrocken, so blechern hatte das beim vorführer aber nicht geklunngen? erst nach ordentlichem einspielen der chasis stellte sich der erwartet klang ein; bisher dachte ich immer das ist voodoo. für musik fast schon überragend, wenn man den warmen klang englischer lautsprecher mag. im heimkinobereich werden die dialoge durch den klasse center gut wiedergegeben. der tiefbass fehlt (vielleicht aufstellungebedingt) bei mir völlig; ist allerdings bisher nur eine 5.0 konfiguration. ich werde bei gelegenheit noch einen oder zwei subwoofer (wahrscheinlich von nubert) nachrüsten (nie ist genug geld für sowas da). ich habe hier aus preisgründen bewußt auf ein echtholz-finish verzichtet, die laminierung der kef's ist allerdings wirklich fantastisch.
betreiben tu ich die kef's übrigens an einem denon 3806. da der denon 7.1 verstärkerkanäle mit sich bringt und ich nur 5.0 benötige, kann ich die front-kef's tatsächlich via bi-amping betreiben.
- geeignet für musik: 8 von 10
- geeignet für pc/spiele: -
- geeignet für home theater: 7 von 10 (subwoofer fehlt)
status: seit 2008 in betrieb.

hinweis: die wertungen entsprechen meinem persönlichen empfinden. ihr dürft das gerne anders empfinden.

allgemeines fazit:
- 7.1 bringt im non-hd-mehrkanalsegment eine drastische verschlechterung der surround-signale.
- subwoofer sind für home theater unabdingbar.
- für stereo braucht man gescheite lautsprecher.
- lautsprecher kauft man am besten bei lautsprecher-herstellern. elektronik-spezialisten sollten am besten weiterhin elektronik produzieren.


----------



## Overlocked (6. November 2008)

*reservier*


----------



## Overlocked (6. November 2008)

*reserviert*


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2008)

Soll ich zu den oben (ööö eigendlcih auf der vorherigen Seite) vorgeschlagenen Systemen auch noch nen Text schreiben das es aufgenommen wird!?


----------



## Overlocked (6. November 2008)

Lieber wäre es mir, wenn du zu etwas neuem schreibst


----------



## Lee (6. November 2008)

Ich würde im Anfangspost deutlicher kennzeichnen, welcher User was geschrieben hat...


----------



## exa (6. November 2008)

schonmal gute richtung, nächstes jahr is bei mir heimkino angesagt, eingeplantes budjet sind 5000 euro inkl full hd beamer

ich bin halt armer student, der sich nicht mehr aus den rippen leiern kann...


----------



## Pokerclock (7. November 2008)

Ich hätte da eine kleine große Kritik zu dem Nubert-System. 

1. Der Preis bei Nubert ist pro Lautsprecher. Du musst also nochmal 725€ dazu rechnen, wenn du auch wirklich ein Paar haben willst. Du kannst ja das Zusammengestellte System bei 2000 € einordnen.

2. Die Chassis sind keine drei Mitteltöner. Es sind nur drei gleiche Chassis. Die zwei unteren arbeiten parallel für den Tiefbass, das obere ist alleine für die Mitten zuständig.

3. Hat speziell diese Serie hinter der Box einige interessante Regler, die du nicht unbeachtet lassen solltest. Ein Studium der Artikel-Seite (der PDF) wirkt wunder.

4. Ist Nubert im Hifi-Bereich nicht wirklich unbekannt. Nubert baut Lautsprecher, die in erster Linie Leute anspricht die auf dunkle, bassgewaltige Abstimmung wert legen. Man schaue sich mal die Nubox-Serie an. Der Tieftöner ist was für echte Männer. Zudem bietet Nubert mithilfe ihrer ATM-Module die Möglichkeit den Bass noch weiter zu verstärken, was auch tatsächlich so ist.

Zudem hätte ich noch einen Tipp für die 1500 € Region. Unabhängig vom Verstärker, solltest du dir mal die Canton GLE 490 anschauen. Die wurde in der letzten AUDIO-Ausgabe zum Testsieger und Roten-Punkt-Träger. UVP liegt bei 800€/Paar, der Straßenpreis ist aber wesentlich niedriger > unter 700 €

Außerdem hätte ich da einen CD-Player Tipp. > Harman/Kardon HD 980

Der Vorgänger war eine Granate. Die Fähigkeit MP3 abzuspielen, macht ihn auch für unserer Generation attraktiver.


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Lieber wäre es mir, wenn du zu etwas neuem schreibst


 Wieso? Ich lasse dir erstmal genug zeit das andere auch einzutragen .


----------



## Stormbringer (7. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> schonmal gute richtung, nächstes jahr is bei mir heimkino angesagt, eingeplantes budjet sind *5000 euro* inkl full hd beamer
> 
> ich bin halt* armer student*, der sich nicht mehr aus den rippen leiern kann...



ist das nicht ein widerspruch in sich selbst? 
bin übrigens auch dabei den markt der full hd beamer zu evaluieren - welches modell hast du im auge?


----------



## Overlocked (7. November 2008)

@Pokerclock Ich werde mich drum kümmern, sobald ich Zeit habe.


----------



## exa (8. November 2008)

@stormbringer: weiß noch nicht genau, aber der mitsubishi hc 7000 sieht nicht schlecht aus, bin mich aber auch grade erst am informieren...

falls du tipps hast immer her damit, auch ein tippzu nem guten forum wär cool...

und was soll das heißen armer student is ein widerspruch??? ich mein 500 tacken pro semester, dazu noch freizeit, hardware und freundin, alles ohne taschengeld oder nen job...

wo soll denn da die kohle sein???


----------



## Stormbringer (8. November 2008)

exa, schau dir mal meinen post und das FETTE nochmal genau an. 

tips, ja hmm.... ich will mir den pana pt-ae3000 mal anschauen... und den epson eh-tw5000 - den mitsu hc-7000 allerdings auch. als tipp hätte ich noch den sony hw10 anzubieten.... der hätte sogar ein sxrd-panel, und das für bereits unter 2k€.
das sind zumindest meine favoriten.


----------



## exa (9. November 2008)

ah das wäre auch noch so ne kleine frage von mir gewesen, da ich grad erst anfange: waas ist sxrd???
den panasonic ae3000 und den sony hw10 hab ich auch schon mal im blick gehabt

@armer student: aso, klassisch falsch interpretiert^^, aber ganz ehrlich wie willst du denn qualität und full hd unter einen hut bringen unter 5000 für das ganze heimkino???

ich mein da is ja dann soundsystem, beamer leinwand drinnen, und die raumausstattung fehlt eig auch noch und muss mit ins budjet, sodass für die elektronik sowieso nur 4000 übrig bleiben... oder ich muss mein budjet aufstocken^^


----------



## Stormbringer (10. November 2008)

ja, da hast du natürlich recht - vor allem wenn der beamer alleine 2-3k verschlingt.
ansonst: ich kann derzeit mit den neuen panels auch wenig anfangen, aber ich bin derzeit sowieso erst am anfang meiner meinungsbildung.

ps: ein test des neuen pt-ae3000 ist in der aktuellen audio vision.


----------



## Overlocked (11. November 2008)

So, wieder ein neues Update. Canton 490 mit einem Rotel Vollverstärker.


----------



## Lee (11. November 2008)

Darf ich fragen, worin der Sinn liegt P/L Boxen für 330€ mit nem Verstärker für knapp 800€, welcher nicht einmal in Geizhals gelistet ist, zu kombinieren?


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2008)

Du musst noch den Preis für die Nubert-Box verdoppeln. Der Preis, den du angibst ist der Stückpreis. Zudem bezog ich mich mit "echten Männern" auf die NuBox-Reihe, passt aber natürlich auch auf die NuLine-Reihe.


----------



## Overlocked (11. November 2008)

Bloß weil es nicht in geizhals gelistet ist, was heißt das schon und was sagt der Preis bitteschön schon aus^^ Der Unterschied ist hier gering.


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

naja aber die bedenken verstehe ich schon... wenn der zum soundsystem passt, gibt es sicher auch billigere alternativen, die genausogut sind...


----------



## Overlocked (11. November 2008)

Ich wollt nicht immer Denon nehmen und ROTEL ist schwer zu knacken


----------



## CentaX (11. November 2008)

Echt ein netter Thread... hätte mir meinen Fragethread damals gespart 
Bin mit meinem CE MPE btw echt zufrieden...


----------



## Overlocked (11. November 2008)

Damals gab es den Thread leider noch nicht... Morgen mache ich weiter, dann das absolute high-end. Palladium + Audionet


----------



## Pokerclock (13. November 2008)

Die Zeitschrift AUDIO hat in der neusten Ausgabe 12/08 sechs 2.1 Stereosysteme in der Preisklasse zwischen 200-400 € getestet. Die Testkandidaten waren

Bose Companion 3 S2
Canton Plus Media 2.1
Creative Gigaworks T3
Logitech Z-Cinema
Teufel Motiv 2
Razer Mako

Wer mehr wissen, muss sich leider die Zeitschrift kaufen. Kostet leider 5,30€. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, denn der Test ist sehr fundiert. Alternativ gibt es mehr bei mir per PM.


----------



## Overlocked (13. November 2008)

Kann ich mir mal anschauen, Bose und Teufel wären noch super in den 2.1 PC System aufgehoben


----------



## Stormbringer (13. November 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich wollt nicht immer Denon nehmen und ROTEL ist schwer zu knacken



yeah.... wenn mein denon irgendwann in rente geht, dann gibts was von rotel.


----------



## exa (13. November 2008)

ich werd mir (vorerst) keinen verstärker zulegen, mein heimkino wird über den integrierten von teufel laufen...

nen player hab ich auch nicht, wozu is denn der pc da???


----------



## Overlocked (16. November 2008)

Ab sofort sind ist das Teufel Theater 5 und der Onky TX-SR806 auch zu finden, sowie Verweise auf Testberichte, diese werden noch in Folge alle aufgelistet.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. November 2008)

klasse arbeit!


----------



## Overlocked (17. November 2008)

Danke, jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass sich hier noch viele finden, die auch einen Review machen, ich schaff im Schnitt alle zwei Tage einen... Aber die Sache mit den Testberichten ist mühsam, ich wusste nicht, dass das Concept E so viele hat Aber sicherlich für die Käufer hilfreich.


----------



## exa (17. November 2008)

ja ähm wie machst du das denn so??? ich mein ich hab bisher kein einziges gerät gehabt, und müsste aus "testberichterfahrung" schreiben... wenn das ok ist, mach ich das...


----------



## Sash (17. November 2008)

also wir haben seit ca 2j als boxen teufel concept s als 7.1, als verstärker von denon den 1507 oder so, plus blu ray player von samsung, bd1500p oder so, tv von philips, einen full hd mit 42". teufel ist schon das beste was es so gibt.. ah ja nicht vergessen einen full hd sat reviever, sonst nützt einen der full hd tv auch nix. von philips den mit der nummer 9002 glaub ich.


----------



## exa (17. November 2008)

nja das beste kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, aber teufel spielt in jeder liga vorne mit...


----------



## Overlocked (17. November 2008)

@exa Ich habe nur wenige von den Boxnen Probegehört, das meiste habe ich mir aus diversen Testberichten erschlossen. Wenn du wilst, kannst du ja noch was über die neuen nuvero7 oder canton vento schreiben.


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2008)

Du kannst auch noch die Audionet MAPV2 mit AMP7 und dem Isophon 7.0 Set (EuropaII, Solaris und Galileo) mit reinnehmen. DAS ist Klang. Dagegen sieht selbst Teufel so richtig dumm aus (dafür ist das Isophon/Audionet gespann mit 40k€ nicht gerade günstig). Aber so was muss man sich mal angehört haben!


----------



## Overlocked (17. November 2008)

Wenn du willst, kannst du das ja schreiben, ich habe es noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Mojo (17. November 2008)

Was? Das Isophon/Audionet Gespann kostet 40.000 €?
Dann ist es wirklich nicht gerade günstig


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, kannst du das ja schreiben, ich habe es noch nicht gehört.


Werde ich machen wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du kannst auch noch die Audionet MAPV2 mit AMP7 und dem Isophon 7.0 Set (EuropaII, Solaris und Galileo) mit reinnehmen. DAS ist Klang. Dagegen sieht selbst Teufel so richtig dumm aus (dafür ist das Isophon/Audionet gespann mit 40k€ nicht gerade günstig). Aber so was muss man sich mal angehört haben!



ich frage mich wer oder was da dumm ausschaut, wenn man 40k für voodoo ausgibt. 
ausserdem ist das ein vergleich von äpfel mit birnen, bzw. opel mit bugatti - macht also sowas von überhaupt keinen sinn.


----------



## Overlocked (18. November 2008)

Wäre aber cool, drinnen zu haben


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich frage mich wer oder was da dumm ausschaut, wenn man 40k für voodoo ausgibt.
> ausserdem ist das ein vergleich von äpfel mit birnen, bzw. opel mit bugatti - macht also sowas von überhaupt keinen sinn.


KAnnst du mir den Sinn mal bitte erklären, von dem was du da geschrieben hast!? Ich weiß das Isophon besser ist als Teufel, ich habs nur als Vergleich genommen damit sich auch andere sich was darunter vorstellen können.


----------



## Overlocked (18. November 2008)

Man soll keine 40000€ mit 5999€ vergleichen!


----------



## Mojo (18. November 2008)

Öhm sagt mal... gibt es das Teufel Concept E noch zu kaufen?
Ich wollte es mir zulegen aber als ich jetzt grad auf die Teufel Website geschaut hab...nada.
Gestern wars noch da und heut gibt es nur noch das Concept E Magnum Power Edition, welches mir aber zu teuer ist.


----------



## Overlocked (18. November 2008)

Anscheinend hat es Teufel rausgenommen. Alternativ: LINK


----------



## CentaX (18. November 2008)

Ist aber deutlich schlechter... und hat andere Anschlüsse:
Shop
Kann man nicht wirklich an nem PC benutzen, würd ich sagen...


----------



## Mojo (18. November 2008)

Mist.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein anderes gleichwertiges empfehlen. Also es wird an den PC angeschlossen.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> KAnnst du mir den Sinn mal bitte erklären, von dem was du da geschrieben hast!? Ich weiß das Isophon besser ist als Teufel, ich habs nur als Vergleich genommen damit sich auch andere sich was darunter vorstellen können.





Overlocked schrieb:


> Man soll keine 40000€ mit 5999€ vergleichen!



korrekt, auf nichts anderes wollte ich hinaus.

zudem bringt der exponentiale anstieg von ausgaben irgendwann nur noch marginale klangverbesserungen. 
natürlich wollen das die high-end-fans nicht wahrhaben, deswegen wird das vom rest der gemeinde gerne als voodoo bezeichnet. im hifi-forum gibt es sogar eine eigene voodoo-sektion.


----------



## Overlocked (19. November 2008)

Ja, aber irgendwann lässt sich auch mit der heutigen Technik nicht mehr machen, wie gesagt


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> korrekt, auf nichts anderes wollte ich hinaus.
> 
> zudem bringt der exponentiale anstieg von ausgaben irgendwann nur noch marginale klangverbesserungen.
> natürlich wollen das die high-end-fans nicht wahrhaben, deswegen wird das vom rest der gemeinde gerne als voodoo bezeichnet. im hifi-forum gibt es sogar eine eigene voodoo-sektion.


Achso ja stimmt der vergleich war ein wenig unpassend.
Und das was ich geschrieben hatte sollte nun wirklich das absolute Highend darstellen. Also für welche die wirklich das geld und auch das gehör haben.


----------



## Overlocked (19. November 2008)

Ja, wobei das wohl geringe Unterschiede aufweisen, bzw. DER RECEIVER STEIGT AUS! Was willst du mit 40000€ Boxen und einen 5000€ Verstärker?


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (19. November 2008)

Ich finde, in aller Ehre für eure Arbeit, dass ihr die Preissegmente noch feiner Unterscheiden solltet.
Denn in diesen Preissprüngen geht Soundmäßig doch immer noch einiges.
Ausserdem gibt es eigtl. noch viel mehr Boxen und Anbieter, die mit einbezogen werden könnten.

Hast noch einiges vor dir.

Bis hierher finde ich das allerdings schon recht vielversprechend.

Mfg

JMF


----------



## Overlocked (20. November 2008)

Ja, danke, aber Anstatt mich darauf hinzuweisen, könntest du doch selber etwas schreiben, es ist ja auch schließlich ein Sammelthread.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. November 2008)

Alles klar, nehm ich mir mal vor und demnächst werde ich dann auch nochmal was dazu beitragen.

Mfg


----------



## Overlocked (20. November 2008)

Da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## Overlocked (24. November 2008)

Update: Habe noch Magnat und Logitech mit reingenommen.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

Ich möchte dann auch mal nen Review schreiben:


Bowers&Wilkons 683
Das 5.1 Set Bowers&Wilkons 683 kann die Talente des unten aufgeführten Recievers super Unterstützen. Es wird sogar besserer Klang geliefert als beim Teufel System 9, was den Hoch- und Mitteltonbereich betrifft. Beim Bass kann das 683 höchstens mithalten wenn zwei Subwoofer eingesezt werde, womit auch dieses Set mühelos das THX-UltraII Zertifikat bekommen würde. Es gibt so gut wie keine Klangverfärbungen und desshalb ist dieses Set auch bestens geeignet um Musik wiederzugeben. Ein absuluter Preis-/Leistungshammer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LINK
TEST bei AreaDVD




Onkyo TX-NR905
Der Onkyo kann sehr detailiert spielen aber gleichzeitig auch extrem Zupacken. Hier bekommt man Boliden-Liga-Leistung für 1200€. Dabei ist die Unterstützung der neuen HD-Tonformate und das THX-UltraII Zertifikat, welches garantiert, das der Reciever auch bei höheren Pegeln sehr sauber, detailliert und kraftvoll spielen kann. Der Onkyo schaft das Kunststück die Hervorragende Leistung auch bei hohen Lautstärken zu behalten. Nie wirkt der Bass aufgedickt, nie die Höhen übersteuert. Auch nach mehreren Stunden hatz durch die Musik- und BluRay/DVD-Sammlung wird ein sehr guter Klang abgeliefert. Auch hier gibt es ein Hervorragendes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LINK
TEST bei AreaDVD


----------



## Mojo (25. November 2008)

Beim Logitech Z-2300 schreibst du dass das die effektive Gesamtleistung des Systemes 200€ beträgt.
Was soll des heißen.
Und wo kann ich die für 100€ kaufen? Ich finde sie neu nur für 120€.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

Mojo schrieb:


> Beim Logitech Z-2300 schreibst du dass das die effektive Gesamtleistung des Systemes 200€ beträgt.
> Was soll des heißen.


Das bedeutet, das man nur über 200flocken was besseres findet. Oder er hat sich verschrieben und meinte W für Watt .


----------



## Mojo (25. November 2008)

Ja ich denke eher Watt weil 



> 200 Watt effektive Leistung (400 Watt Gesamtleistung): Hören und spüren Sie, wie diese Lautsprecher Musik, Filme und Spiele mit donnerndem Klang zum Leben erwecken.


Steht auf der Herstellerseite.

Aber wie kommt man von W auf €?


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

Zu viel mit beträgen rumhantiert. Kann einem schonmal passieren wenn man nen Sammelthread macht, der sich ums kaufen dreht.


----------



## Overlocked (25. November 2008)

Ja, es heißt Watt, nicht Euro, da habe ich mich vertippt. Außerdem: LINK geizhals hilft dir immer, vertraue nie den Herstellerangaben.


----------



## Mojo (25. November 2008)

Hab ja auch nicht bei den Herstellerangaben geschaut sondern bei nem andren Preisvergleich.


----------



## Overlocked (25. November 2008)

Naja, da hast du deine 100€.


----------



## Mojo (25. November 2008)

Ja schon gesehen. 
Ich werd mir des wahrscheinlich kaufen.


----------



## Overlocked (26. November 2008)

Update: B&W plus Onyko. Dank an nfsgame.


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2008)

Morgen hol ich mir ziemlich sicher den NAD C325BEE, dann kann ich auch was über den schreiben. Probegehört hab ich schon.


----------



## Overlocked (28. November 2008)

Super, mit welchen Boxen kombinierst du das ganze?


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2008)

Da hab ich Canton GLX-200 und die Quadral SM-150 II, die Heco SM535 müsste ich erst aus der 2. Wohnung holen, deswegen fallen die weg (klingen eh nicht so gut wie die von Canton oder Quadral...). Abspielgerät ist der Akai CD-37 bzw. der Technics SL-PS670A, in ein paar Monaten werde ich dann auch neue Boxen kaufen, da muss ich aber noch ein wenig sparen.


----------



## Overlocked (28. November 2008)

Super, da kannst du ja dann berichten Würde mich freuen wenn du die Zeit finden würdest


----------



## The_Rock (3. Dezember 2008)

Da ich nu auch auf "richtige" Boxen wechseln will...

Mein Raum ist 16qm groß (4x4). Soll ich da eher zu Stand- oder Kompaktboxen greifen?


----------



## Overlocked (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das nur der beschallte Raum ist würde ich eher Standboxen empfehlen, denn diese brauchen nicht nochmal einen extra Tisch Außerdem hast du dann ein größeres Volumen, was bei Musik vl. auch nicht unwichtig erscheint.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Dezember 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Da ich nu auch auf "richtige" Boxen wechseln will...
> 
> Mein Raum ist 16qm groß (4x4). Soll ich da eher zu Stand- oder Kompaktboxen greifen?



solange du nicht standboxen mit drei bass-systemen kaufst, würde ich auf jeden fall standboxen nehmen.  mehr klangkörper ist durchaus ein punkt. 

was hast du den detailiert vor?


----------



## Overlocked (4. Dezember 2008)

...vor allem für was?


----------



## The_Rock (4. Dezember 2008)

Die Boxen sollen vor allem bei Musik gut klingen (hauptsächlich Metal und Rock, also keine dumpfe "Bumm Bumm" Mucke ).
Es soll dennoch ein 5.1 System werden, weil ich auch Filme und Spiele damit "beschallen" will.

Aber wie gesagt, Musikqualität hat Priorität! Deswegen sollen die Frontboxen auch ein Stück teurer sein (sagen wir 500€).
Den Rest kauf ich irgendwann später nach.

Ich hab hier allerdings auch keine all zu große Auswahl. JBL, Dali, Kef, Wharfedale, und nochn paar andere. Canton, Klipsch oder Nubert gibts hier garnicht. Teufel würde zwar gehn, da wär mir aber der Versand zu teuer (die liefern ja direkt).

Ich hatte eigentlich die JBL ES80 im Visier, sehn mir dann aber doch zu "mächtig" für meine kleine Bude aus.
Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Kef iQ30 und Wharfedale Evo2 10. Sind beides Kompaktboxen, Preis nahezu gleich. Die Evo's sollen nicht ganz so "schrille" Höhen haben, was mir persönlich eher zusagen würde, da ich auch mal gerne den halben Tag Musik laufen lasse (und diese nicht unbedingt auf die Nerven gehn soll). Das Problem könnte bei Kompaktboxen eben der Bass werden. Und ob ein Subwoofer die optimalste Lösung für ein "Musiksystem" ist...

Ich kann leider auch nirgends probehören! Grrrr


----------



## Sash (4. Dezember 2008)

naja wenn du hauptsächlich nur musik hören willst ok, dann vorne standboxen. willst du aber guten kino sound haben sollten alle boxen gleichwertig sein, thx standard. es gibt bei teufel zb theater systeme einmal in musik bereich und einmal für kino.. ist aber sau teuer.
THX Lautsprecher Theater 10 THX Ultra 2: das Meisterwerk von Lautsprecher Teufel
^^einmal cinema oder einmal concert.. aber dann hast du deinen sound. guter verstärker wie der von denon mit thx ultra 2 vorausgesetzt.
ups les grad 500€.. ähm ich muß eh mit dem hund raus.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2008)

Also da fällt mir das Quadral Rhodium Set ein. Klingt super bei Metal/Rock aber auch bei Techno, usw. 
TEST: Quadral Rhodium 5.0-Set (15.09.2008)
Hab selber Qaudral Boxen und die Klingen super. Hab allerdings auch nen Stereo-Boliden .



Sash schrieb:


> guter verstärker wie der von denon mit thx ultra 2 vorausgesetzt.



Die von Onkyo (zB 806) Haben am Theater 10 den selben Klang wie der A1HD. Nu das der Onkyo viel günstiger ist und sogar THX Ultra II PLUS beherscht. Die vorzüge des Denon kommen erst bei viel teureren Systemen zum vorschein und da hat Onkyo auch nen gegenstück parat (906).


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Dezember 2008)

Nubert ist ein Direktversender wie Teufel. > Nubert Speaker Factory - Lautsprecher fr HiFi und Surround im Direktvertrieb per Versand

Die gibt es nicht im Laden.


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Dezember 2008)

Da noch ein Kurzreview zum Motiv 2 fehlt, werde ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben, ich hoffe es findet Anklang.

Wer klangtechnisch und preiswert das Beste aus seinem Schreibtisch machen will, greift zum Teufel Motiv 2 für 300 Euro. Das Stereo-Wunderwerk der Berliner wirkt sehr erwachsen und macht fast den audiophilen, aktiven Nahfeldmonitoren Konkurrenz.
Die Satelliten bestehen aus jeweils einem zehn Zentimeter großem Tiefmitteltöner und einer 25 Millimeter großen Gewebekalotte. Der Bassreflex-Subwoofer kommt mit einem 25 Zentimeter Chassi daher und wird mit bis zu 200 Watt Sinus angetrieben.
An der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts großartiges auszusetzen. Lediglich die mitgelieferten Gummifüse könnten etwas griffiger sein, denn bei hohen Lautstärken beginnen die Satelliten zu wandern. Die Satelliten werden mit einem 0.75mm² dicken Lautsprecherkabel per Schraubanschluss befestigt. Anschlusstechnisch stehen weiterhin 3.5mm Klinke-Eingänge für den PC und MP3 Player und ein Cinch-Eingang (vergoldet) zur Verfügung. Etwas ungünstig auf der Rückseite des Subwoofers befindet sich ein Kopfhörerausgang, ebenfalls im 3.5mm Klinke-Format.
Bei der Bedienung war Teufel schon immer minimalistisch. Daher liegt nur eine Infrarot Fernbedienung mit 5 Knöpfen bei (Mute, Channel Vol+/-, Input). Selbige Knöpfen finden sich auch am Subwoofer wieder. Einstellungen werden nur durch Aufblinken einer LED kenntlich gemacht. Ein Display fehlt, was die Lautstärkeeinstellung schwierig macht.
Das Motiv 2 hat einen neutralen Klang, es spielt präzise und dynamisch mit tiefem, knackigen Bass. Die Pegelfestigkeit weiß zu gefallen und kann einem Wohnzimmer-Stereo-Setup durchaus Konkurrent machen. Es gibt kein Genre, was das Motiv 2 nicht beherrscht. Elektrische Musik wird durch den mächtigen Subwoofer für Schreibtischverhältnisse mehr als genug befeuert. Es ist daher nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die eigene Optik bei hohen Lautstärken leicht verzerrt wird und man Schwierigkeiten hat, Text vom Bildschirm abzulesen. Bei klassischer Musik weiß das Teufel mit klaren und präzisen Höhen zu gefallen, ohne überbrilliant oder zischlig zu wirken. Stimmen werden voll und natürlich wiedergegeben. Bei Metal und Rock stimmt einfach alles. Einzelne Instrumente sind klar herauszuhören und die Bühnenabbildung ist sehr gut gelungen. Der knackige Bass weiß hier besonder zu gefallen. Lästiges Nachdröhnen kennt er nicht.

Fazit: 
Obwohl es in Verarbeitung und Bedienung etwas zu bemängeln gibt, kann ich das Motiv 2 uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Denn letztendlich kommt es auf den Klang an und da spielt das Motiv 2 ganz oben mit. Wirkliche Konkurrenten kennt es keine. Boses Companion 3, Cantons Plus Media 2.1, Creatives Gigaworks T3 und Klipschs ProMedia GMX A 2.1 sind alle mit Abstand schlechter. Lediglich die teureren Systeme von Razer (Mako) und Bang&Olufsen (BeoLab 4) können mit dem Motiv 2 Schritt halten. Schärfster und auch noch günstigerer Verfolger ist das Logitech Z Cinema, welches schon für 200 Euro erhältlich ist. Es ist nur wenig schlechter und daher ein echter Kauftipp.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2008)

Wie steht es eigentlich mit dem Vergleich Prodigy/Xonar. War da für dich ein größerer ein Unterschied hörbar?


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Dezember 2008)

Schwer zu sagen, da der direkte Vergleich fehlt. Ich hatte ja zwischendrin das SupremeFX Modul drinne, was ja schrecklich klang.

Ich will meinen, dass die Mitten und Höhen etwas besser rüberkommen. Außerdem ist der Bass ziemlich krasser gegenüber der Xonar, welche für ihre schmale, aber dennoch präzise Basswiedergabe bekannt ist. Die Prodigy ist präzise und ziemlich knackig zu gleich. Geil ist halt, dass ich nicht immer hinter den Rechner krabbeln muss, um meine KH anzuschließen. Außerdem macht sich der verbaute Kopfhörerverstärker bemerkbar. Es sind wesentlich höhere Pegel möglich.

Insgesamt bereue ich den Tausch keinesfalls. Ich hoffe du kannst selbiges behaupten.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt klingt für mich die Xonar doch etwas kälter als die Prodigy.
Allerdings hab ich im Moment auch nur ein totales Schrottkabel im Line->Cinch Einsatz, da geht auch schon mal was verloren.


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Xonars sind halt für ihren neutralen Klang bekannt.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Dezember 2008)

Upadte: Motiv 2 von Silent Killa.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2008)

Mit neuem Kabel hat die Xonar jetzt auch Industrial Disease mit Bravour bestanden.


----------



## SilentKilla (5. Dezember 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Upadte: Motiv 2 von Silent Killa.



Dank dir. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit neuem Kabel hat die Xonar jetzt auch Industrial Disease mit Bravour bestanden.



Dir gefällt sie also, freut mich.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal Bilder vom NAD C325BEE gemacht, den Testbericht schreib ich mal wenn ich Zeit hab...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Bild hab ich signiert, da es sich gut für z.B. einen Hifi Kalender eignen würde und ich einen Missbrauch vorbeugen will.

So wie es aussieht werden diese Bilder nicht von der Forensoftware akzeptiert, deswegen einfach anklicken. Bei der Auflösung wäre es eh nicht so gut in dem Thread.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Dezember 2008)

Coole pics Wäre nett wenn du was schreiben würdest. Wie läuft er denn so? Kannst du vergleichen?


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab einen relativ alten Technics Amp da, der NAD ist dem schon um einiges überlegen, auch dem HK610 in der 2. Wohnung, das merkt man sofort bei Liedern von z.B. Pink Floyd, man hört Geräusche bei den Liedern, die man davor nicht gehört hat (Die waren nicht beim Technics Amp, beim HK610 und einem Ramschlöweverstärker zu hören.).


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werden diese Bilder nicht von der Forensoftware akzeptiert, deswegen einfach anklicken.


Damit Bilder hier angezeigt werden müssen sie im Forum hoch geladen werden. Entweder du machst im Profil ein Album auf oder du hängst sie an deinen Post dran.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Dezember 2008)

Welche Boxen verwendest du?


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2008)

Canton GLX-200 und Quadral SM 150 II.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Dezember 2008)

Planst du auch mal einen Umstieg, z.B. auf die Karat?


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2008)

Klar, aber das ist wieder eine Frage des Geldbeutels, da brauch ich noch ein paar Monate und dann geh ich mal nach München oder so zum Probehören, der Laden bei mir in der Nähe hat nicht Hersteller wie Canton, Nubert oder Klipsch da, sondern etwas sagen wir mal unbekanntere, die aber auch ihren Preis haben.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du Canton hören willst, brauchst du nur in die zweite Etage des Saturns am Stachus gehen, die haben Canton in Massen, die Karat auch, in Verbindung mit einem Blue Ray Player von Samsung, einen Receiver von Harman-Kardon und einen 50" Samsung, auf dem immer HD Filme laufen. Muss sagen, echt schick


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2008)

Da könnte ich auch in den Saturn/MM in Kempten gehen, jedoch will ich die in einem richtigen Hifi Geschäft mit guten Vorführräumen hören, nicht in so einem Glasraum wie im Mediamarkt. Da wäre mir München etwas zu weit entfernt um dort nur in den Saturn zu gehen.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Dezember 2008)

Im Karstadt gäbs da auch diverse Hörsäle, man muss nur wissen wo Die haben auch vom 5000€ Subwoofer bis zu den Canton GLE490 alles...


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Dezember 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Klar, aber das ist wieder eine Frage des Geldbeutels, da brauch ich noch ein paar Monate und dann geh ich mal nach München oder so zum Probehören, der Laden bei mir in der Nähe hat nicht Hersteller wie Canton, Nubert oder Klipsch da, sondern etwas sagen wir mal unbekanntere, die aber auch ihren Preis haben.



nubert bekommst du halt (leider) nur direkt bei nubert.
bin aktuell auch an einem nubert-sub dran... weiss nur nicht wie belastbar mein konto diesen monat ist.

da das ja hier auch ein heimkino-topic ist... was habt ihr den für bluray-player?


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2008)

samsung bd 1500 oder wie die genaue bez. ist.


----------



## Lee (8. Dezember 2008)

Meine PS3


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2008)

wird wahrscheinlich mein pc sein...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2008)

Hardware:
LG Electronics GGC-H20L
mit AMDs 780G Chipsatz zur Berechnung
Software:
Cyberlinks PowerDVD7 eingebettet in das Vista MediaCenter


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> samsung bd 1500 oder wie die genaue bez. ist.



hm.... über den player hab ich nicht nur positives gelesen.
ich finde das total ätzend... die bis 400.- klasse ist sowas von schlecht verarbeitet... egal ob panasonic 35/55 oder sony 350/550 oder samsung 1500/2500.... furchtbare verarbeitung. und wenn man das nicht will muss man gleich nen tausender ausgeben.


----------



## Sash (9. Dezember 2008)

naja ich hab keine probleme bisher gehabt und quali ist top. hab hier mindestens 10 oder mehr blu ray filme liegen, bisher liefen alle. ladezeit ist auch ok.. klar wäre der denon besser, der für 1000€, ist ja referenz klasse und gilt als der beste, aber.. soviel geld hab ich auch nicht. der 1500 kostete mich nur 220-250 so im dreh glaube ich bei amazon.


----------



## CentaX (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab gestern übrigens ne Mail von Teufel bekommen. In ihrer Weihnachtsaktion gibts das Teufel CE MPE wieder für 159€... Ich hab natürlich da gekauft, als es noch 179€ gekostet hat 
Hätten die das nicht 1 Monat eher machen können?  Ich fühl mich hier grad ziemlich verarscht, da das vorher auch nur 159€ gekostet haben soll...


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> naja ich hab keine probleme bisher gehabt und quali ist top. hab hier mindestens 10 oder mehr blu ray filme liegen, bisher liefen alle. ladezeit ist auch ok.. klar wäre der denon besser, der für 1000€, ist ja referenz klasse und gilt als der beste, aber.. soviel geld hab ich auch nicht. der 1500 kostete mich nur 220-250 so im dreh glaube ich bei amazon.



stimmt schon, der denon 2500 für 1k ist was feines....  aber einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja also ich finde das Ja ganz toll hier mit der Zusammenstellung aber mir ist aufgefallen das eine sehr gute AMrke fehlt und das ist Bose da ich finde sie einen bessere Klang als Teufel haben!!
MFG


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2008)

Aber zu welchem Preis?!


----------



## CentaX (9. Dezember 2008)

Find ich auch... Meine Eltern und ich finden unsere sauteuren Bose Acoustic 10 nicht wirklich besser als das kleine Teufel C E MPE.
Das hat vllt 1/10 gekostet... (inzwischen ist das Bose sicher auch gewaltig im preis gesunken)


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Dezember 2008)

hat hier gerade jemand die wörter "bose" und "besserer klang" erwähnt? 

klasse.... das sind nun wirklich zwei faktoren die sich gegenseitig völlig ausschließen.


----------



## Sash (10. Dezember 2008)

ähm bose ist nur ne teure marke. ohne wirkliche quali dahinter die ihren preis rechtfertigt. vorallem muß man immer ein beachten, alle bose lautsprecher verfälschen absichtlich ihren klang. einfach mal im i-net nach googeln, dann erspar ich mir die genauere erklärung. jedenfalls ist das eine eingetragene technik und einige schwören drauf. aber die soundfetis die es pur und rein mögen greifen daher zu anderen marken, wie zb teufel oder bong und olufsen. problem bei b&l ist, das sind reine link systeme. die gibts nicht einzeln. jedenfalls wars damals so, da gabs nen tv der selber stand mit eingebauten verstärker und boxen. nix was man getrennt betreibt wie über einen anderen verstärker.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Dezember 2008)

yep, das sind reine klangverfälscher - mit hifi hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Overlocked (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich nur, was das Bose bringen soll^^ Unter eingeweihten ist das doch sowieso geschäftsschädigend.


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

hm zu erklärung, es handelt sich um eine spez. entwickelte technik von bose die nicht ganz billig war.
und zwar bei normalen anlagen mit guten boxen geht man davon aus das jede wand, schrank, sofa und haste nicht gesehen den klang verfälschen. und diese technik verfälscht vorher schon den klang so das sich das aufheben soll, also bei der gleichung mit durchschnittswerte für die wände usw kommt man bei null raus. nur nicht jeder hat diese durchschnitts werte. gibts da nochandere sachen zb in surround bereich, wo man zb auf einen ständer 2 kleine lautsprecher hat wo aber einer richtung wand strahlt, dieser ist so verfälscht das wenn die schallwelle durch die wand zurück gestrahlt wird erst hörbar wird und dadurch sowas wie surround simulieren soll wie ob eine box hinter dir steht. also schlecht ist bose nicht, nur verflucht teuer und man sollte diese technik probehören können wie das bei einem zuhause klingt, richtig aufgebaut. jedenfalls die meisten wie ich zb höre da lieber teufel, billiger und naturgetreu. wußtet ihr das teufel der einzige europäische hersteller für boxen ist mit thx lizens?


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

DENON Deutschland | Home Audio Components

^^ich hab mich verliebt. 9.3 sound, scheiß auf 5.1 oder 7.1, 9.3 ist pflicht. jetzt nur noch im lotto gewinnen..


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Dezember 2008)

nett..... 7k€. 

gut gefallen mir die drei subwoofer. ^^ 
muss gerade an den sternzerstörer denken.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2008)

Denkt drann das das nur ne Vorstufe ist. Für die Dazugehörigen Endstufe (POA-A1HD) werden nochmals 7k€ fällig.


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

DENON Deutschland | Home Audio Components
^^jo sowas da.. und für die bässe braucht man 3 mal den hier:
Subwoofer M 12000 SW Uncle Doc THX Ultra 2 von Lautsprecher Teufel
und dazu natürlich das restliche set:
THX Lautsprecher Theater 10 THX Ultra 2: das Meisterwerk von Lautsprecher Teufel
^^also 9 boxen natürlich.


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

hm eine frage kommt da auf, die endstufe dazu hat 10 kanäle obwohl die vorstufe nur 9 hat, hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Overlocked (11. Dezember 2008)

Noch eine Subwoofer Aber was willst du mit 5.1, wenn es nur max. in 5.1 vorliegt? Der Sound wirkt dann richtig klobig.


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

ähm subs werden aktiv betrieben, nicht passiv und das ist 9.3. nur die endstufe die benötigt wird bringt 10 kanäle nicht 9.. also einen zuviel oder nicht?
und dolby hd und dts hd kann mehr als 5.1 kanäle haben.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> ...und für die bässe braucht man 3 mal den hier:
> Subwoofer M 12000 SW Uncle Doc THX Ultra 2 von Lautsprecher Teufel


ich würde den hier nehmen: Nubert AW1500


----------



## Sash (12. Dezember 2008)

nein nein. ich bleib beim uncle doc, ist laut test der beste und hat auch mehr leistung und ist teurer. ausserdem seh ich nirgends das nubert thx zertis hat. teufel ist da schon besser...


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Dezember 2008)

was ist ein thx-zertifikat schon wert - ich meine ausser den kosten welche sowieso an die endkunden weitergereicht werden?


----------



## Sash (12. Dezember 2008)

ist ein standard das lautsprecher/verstärker usw erfüllen müssen. und das hat nur teufel in europa. ausserdem ist der uncle doc kräftiger, hat mehr leistung usw. gehört auch was tests angeht zu dem besten.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich halte persönlich nichts von THX, das ist meiner Meinung nach nur Geldverschwendung, wer es aber braucht, naja, dann soll er es eben haben. Nur weil THX draufsteht ist Teufel dadurch nicht besser. Mir ist es egal, was drauf steht, nur gut klingen muss es und das tuen Teufel Systeme nach meinem Empfinden nicht, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt viel besssere sachen, die kien THX-Zertifikat tragen. Guckt euch mal zB die Kombi aus dem Aurum 970/370/Base an. Hat kein THX und schlägt das Theater 10 um längen.


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2008)

und wieso ist dann in den meisten test, wenn nicht in allen das theater 10 auf dem 1. platz? haben all die tester keine ahnung, aber du schon? glaub ich nicht dran...


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> und wieso ist dann in den meisten test, wenn nicht in allen das theater 10 auf dem 1. platz? haben all die tester keine ahnung, aber du schon? glaub ich nicht dran...



nein, das hat keiner gesagt, nur ein thx-zertifikat alleine macht noch nicht so viel aus - schau dir mal die pioneer av-receiver an, da gibts welche mit thx-zertifikat - trotzdem sind yamaha-, denon- oder rotel-geräte ohne zertifikat trotzdem besser. 
im endeffekt ist das nicht weiter als ein marketing-furz der dazu dient unwissenden käufern das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2008)

das stimmt schon, dennoch hol ich mir (wenn ich das geld hätte) lieber für ein ordentliches home cinema system boxen die in den meisten tests auf platz eins sind und ein thx dingens haben.


----------



## rebel4life (13. Dezember 2008)

Wer nach Tests kauft ist selber schuld, ich hör mir die einzelnen Komponenten an und fertig. Da Tests durchzulesen ist eh unnötig und zudem habe ich andere Ohren als die Tester, auch wenn die noch so gute Ohren haben wollen.


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2008)

ich vertraue halt der mehrheit der leute die angeblich ahnung haben. ich kaufe auch nicht einen fiat wenn ich das geld hab nur weil der mir optisch besser gefällt als ein mercedes, obwohl mir sämtliche zu einen mercedes raten. ich weiß, sehr blödes bsp aber mit teufel und denon bin ich bisher sehr gut gefahren, wurde nie enttäuscht und die testergebnisse bestätigen das nur.


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

Update: 


Theater 10 wird hinzugefügt.
Concept E/C Reihe wird hinzugefügt


----------



## CentaX (10. März 2009)

Hört sich gut an^^
Sind eigl schon Reviews oder Tests zu den neuen Concept E's aufgetaucht?
100, 200 und 300 interessieren mich da... Ich hab zwar die MPE, an sich sehen die neuen aber auch nett aus (allein schon der Standby- Schalter vorne, mit dem Tieftöner an der Seite könnt das ganze auch "elternfreundlicher" sein als mein MPE)...


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

Was mich an den CE 100 und 200 etwas irritiert sind die Satelliten mit nur einem einzelnen Treiber.
Das ist gegenüber dem klassischen CE ein klarer Rückschritt und dabei ist schon das nicht gerade stark in den Mitten vertreten.


----------



## CentaX (10. März 2009)

Ja, ich frag mich auch, wieso Teufel da nur einen eingebaut hat...
Umso mehr interessiert mich ein Test, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Teufel wegen den paar Euros nen großen Klangverlust hinnimmt...


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

Vielleicht wird das einfach anders gelöst... Bei den 5.1 Variante ab E300 sind sie wieder mit Tweeter ausgestattet, allerdings nur mit einem 19mm großen.

Nein Tesberichte sind noch immer nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2009)

Bei hohen tönen ist die Größe nicht zu entscheidet, da geht das mit schon ziemlich kleinen Membraneflächen, aber bei niedrigeren Tönen braucht man halt Membranefläche ohne Ende (solange man sich nicht ein paar Tricks bedient, aber diese können auch keine Wunder vollbringen).

Wieso kommen die Hersteller nicht von diesem Brüllwürfeltrend los?


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

Du hast halt weniger Marktkraft als die ganzen Bass-Fetischisten  .


----------



## xXenermaXx (10. März 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso kommen die Hersteller nicht von diesem Brüllwürfeltrend los?



Weils für Zocker meist ausreicht ... natürlich für wirklichen Heimkinogenuss
braucht man auch bei den Sateliten mehr Volumen ... und noch viel mehr um eine ordentliche Musikwiedergabe zu haben.


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

@rebel Du kapierst es immer noch nicht Man kann eben nicht aus Holz irgendwelche Boxen herstellen und sie dann für so einen geringen Preis verkaufen. Außerdem lässt sich Holz sehr schlecht biegen, bzw. in rundliche Formen sägen. Nicht jeder mag einen Eckigen Satelliten aus seinem Schreibtisch und dann noch aus Holz...


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2009)

Glaub mir, Holz kann man biegen und das nicht schlecht - Wasserdampf ist die Lösung...


----------



## Elkgrin (10. März 2009)

Oftmals ist es auch ein Platzproblem. Viele Leute haben schöne Wohnwände und Sofa direkt an der Wand gegenüber. "Kompakte" mit Ausmaßen einer Zeitschrift (20x35x25 bxhxt) dann noch vorn und hinten ranstellen und es macht die Optrik total kaputt (ok gibt ja auch Leute, die auf fettige Haare und all sowas stehen ). Den Sub-Klotz wollen wir hier nicht vergessen. Kahle Wände nur mit Equipment sehen auch "ungut" aus.

Da stellt man doch beispielsweise lieber ein H/K HKTS 11 oder Motiv 3 auf, welche sich optisch sehr gut integrieren lassen und nicht zuviel Platz wegnehmen, bei guter Soundwiedergabe.

Wer aber natürlich mehr Platz hat, vllt sogar ein eigenes Zimmer nur für Filme, ist fein raus. Letzten Endes ist es aber auch immer eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

Aber sehr aufwändig...


----------



## Overlocked (13. März 2009)

Update:                     


Concept C Reihe hinzugefügt


----------



## Sash (13. März 2009)

davon ab sind die richtigen heimkino boxen von teufel vollwertige boxen mit mehr volumen, in holz. oder andere in metallen wie alu. und die haben mehr volumen, 3 wege teilweise usw. na ok die die ich nun meine sind auch dementsprechend teuer.. und das nicht zu knapp. rebel, du kannst nicht immer von dem kleinen magnum e power dingens auf die richtigen großen schliessen. nicht umsonst sinds die besten, bei nem preis von 3000€ aufwärts darf mans auch erwarten.

http://www.teufel.de/THXsysteme/System-9-THX-Ultra-2.cfm?show=technik#tab
http://www.teufel.de/THXsysteme/Theater-8-THX-Ultra-2.cfm?show=technik#tab
http://www.teufel.de/THXsysteme/Theater-10-THX-Ultra-2.cfm?show=technik#tab

*"Bestes uns bekanntes Multichannel-Lautsprechersystem"*
* Bestes uns bekanntes Multichannel-Lautsprechersystem
* Für Musik und Filmton gleichermaßen hervorragend geeignet
* Perfekte Mischung aus Dynamik, Volumen, Authentizität und Detailtreue

^^nur ein kurzer auszug von einem testbericht. und davon gibts zig. und du kannst schlecht behaupten das alle diese zeitschriften usw lügen. einer vielleicht, aber nicht 13 die alle das gleiche sagen, und zwar referenz.


----------



## Overlocked (13. März 2009)

Auf was ist das jetzt bezogen?  Kritik?


----------



## Sash (13. März 2009)

wegen rebel.. hat nix mit deinem post zu tun.


----------



## rebel4life (13. März 2009)

Wie oft muss man Leuten wie dir noch sagen, dass es keine Einheitsohren gibt? In einer Redaktion können die besten Höhrer hocken und die feinsten Nuancen raushören, aber trotzdem habe ich andere Ohren. Jetzt komm nicht, dass ich schlechte Ohren hab, nein, meine sind einfach anderst als deine, als die deines besten Kumpels, auch die sind anderst als deine. Verstehst du was ich dir damit sagen will? Es kommt auf sich selbst an, nicht was andere sagen. Als ich meinen Verstärker gekauft hab hab ich mal so das Angebot überflogen, dann nach ein paar Tests die ich gelesen hab gemerkt, dass die eigentlich Humbug schreiben und man sich so keine eigene Meinung bilden kann. Danach hab ich einfach im nächsten Hifi Laden angerufen und hab da mal durch die Reihe gehört und bin beim NAD C325BEE hängen geblieben, welcher meiner Meinung nach zu den besten Verstärkern in diesem Preissegment zählt.


----------



## Sash (13. März 2009)

nein du kapierst es einfach nicht. du versucht es hier im jeden thread einen davon zu überzeugen das 5.1 systeme nix sind, die sollen sich alle lieber einen verstärker mit studioboxen holen. sogar schlimmer wie meine hasstriade gegen ati.. und wie ich sagte, schön das du anders hörst. dennoch ist es fakt das so ziemlich alle zeitschriften oder tester die ein paar anlagen mehr wie du gehört haben diesen systemen die bestnote geben. und wenn du anders hörst wie die, schön für dich aber dann hör bitte auf jeden deinen geschmack auf zu zwingen. und wenn man teufel hier empfiehlt, und alle tests dafür sprechen, ist dein pers. geschmack nicht von bedeutung für andere. nur für dich. und bitte nun schluß mit diesem thema. ich wollte damit aufzeigen das die von mir genannten systeme vollwertige boxen sind die eine sehr gute quali haben, auch für musik.


----------



## rebel4life (13. März 2009)

Ich zwinge niemandem etwas auf, ich zeige nur andere Möglichkeiten auf. Es ist halt nunmal so, dass Satellitensysteme schlechter für Musik geeignet sind als Stereosysteme, aber lassen wir das einfach mal.


----------



## Overlocked (13. März 2009)

Da haben wir es: subjektiv!


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. März 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> nein du kapierst es einfach nicht. du versucht es hier im jeden thread einen davon zu überzeugen das 5.1 systeme nix sind, die sollen sich alle lieber einen verstärker mit studioboxen holen. sogar schlimmer wie meine hasstriade gegen ati.. und wie ich sagte, schön das du anders hörst. dennoch ist es fakt das so ziemlich alle zeitschriften oder tester die ein paar anlagen mehr wie du gehört haben diesen systemen die bestnote geben. und wenn du anders hörst wie die, schön für dich aber dann hör bitte auf jeden deinen geschmack auf zu zwingen. und wenn man teufel hier empfiehlt, und alle tests dafür sprechen, ist dein pers. geschmack nicht von bedeutung für andere. nur für dich. und bitte nun schluß mit diesem thema. ich wollte damit aufzeigen das die von mir genannten systeme vollwertige boxen sind die eine sehr gute quali haben, auch für musik.



Da geb ich Sash recht - Wenn man von zig Testern (unabhängig) liest oder hört, dass z.B. das Cempe gut ist, dann kann man seine erwartungen schon entsprechend hoch schrauben. Klar hört jeder anders, aber fakt ist dass die tester nicht  umsonst bezahlt werden.
Ich geb Rebel aber auch recht, dass stereo systeme zweifelsohne besser für musik geeignet sind, aber wozu hat man beim receiver den Stereo-Button??

Btw: rebel4life macht seinen namen alle Ehre.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. März 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Ich geb Rebel aber auch recht, dass stereo systeme zweifelsohne besser für musik geeignet sind, aber wozu hat man beim receiver den Stereo-Button??


exakt meine meinung.

wobei wir unterscheiden müssen: sateliten-systeme und 5.1-systeme sind nicht zwangsläufig dasselbe.
ein wirklich gutes 5.1-system, welches gleichzeitig als stereo-system für musik, dient hat zwei ausgewachsene lautsprecher an den positionen links vorne und rechts vorne... und bei stereo läuft der sub erst gar nicht mir.

wobei, bei techno, rave oder hiphop und konsorten ist es völlig wurscht, das ist sowieso nur klangbrei.


----------



## rebel4life (14. März 2009)

Dann such doch mal bei Brüllwürfelsystemen die Taste für 2 gute Boxen für vorne. 

5.1 Musikeignung - gute Boxen vorne, dann ja, aber kein Upmixing.

Rebellion gegen Brüllwürfelsysteme... xD


----------



## Stormbringer (14. März 2009)

ach hör doch auf... das was du als brüllwürfel bezeichnest ist immer noch besser als den ganzen mist den uns die elektronik-hersteller die ganzen jahre verkauft haben.
ausserdem ist der kram preiswert, ergo hat das schon seine existenzberechtigung. zum zocken und für video-5.1-für-einsteiger  ist das durchaus geeignet.


----------



## Sash (14. März 2009)

ausserdem, die boxen die ich zeigte sind keine reinen satelliten, es waren vollwertige 3 wege. mit allen drum und dran.. klar bissle teuer..


----------



## Overlocked (17. März 2009)

Update:


Theater 10 Danke an nfsgame


----------



## Air0r (11. Mai 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Dann such doch mal bei Brüllwürfelsystemen die Taste für 2 gute Boxen für vorne.
> 
> 5.1 Musikeignung - gute Boxen vorne, dann ja, aber kein Upmixing.
> 
> Rebellion gegen Brüllwürfelsysteme... xD



jo upmix sowieso nicht...
wenn ichmein teufel concept e magnum PE noch lange behalte, dann mach ich wahrscheinlich bessere satelliten dran. aber voll aussteuern tu ich die sowieso selten.
klang ist bei mir auf stereo, d.h. vorne links/rechts wird hinten gespiegelt, also 1:1 das gleiche. center spielt dann glaub mono


----------



## exa (11. Mai 2009)

@rebel...

auch brüllwürfel können durchaus gute leistungen erzielen... hast du schon mal was von velodyne gehört???

das sind bässe (brüllwürfel) mit ner Kantenlänge von 25cm, die lassen dir die Augen übergehen!!!
rein theoretisch sind sogar (spezielle) brüllwürfel die bestmöglichen Hochtöner, war auch vor kurzem auf der Hauptseite: Plasmahochtöner

aber auch so gibt es kleine satelliten die erstaunliche ergebnisse erbringen können, klar das man dann auch in die tasche greifen muss...

bsp gefällig? Sonus Faber Elipsa Auditor oder auch Genelec HT206 und zb B&W MT-30


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Mai 2009)

hey leute - ich brauche ne empfehlung für nen subwoofer in ergänzung zu meinem kef-system (iq7se usw)... budget gibt etwa 1k her.
favoriten: nubert aw1000, svs pc12plus.... und?

gebt mir ein paar tips...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2009)

Warum nicht den "passenden" PSW 2500?


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum nicht den "passenden" PSW 2500?



30hz untere frequenz ist nicht so dolle... 20 sollten es schon sein.


----------



## exa (14. Mai 2009)

REL T1, knapp über deinem budjet...

was noch gefallen könnte: Monitor Audio RS W12

aber eig ist der Nubert schon ne gute wahl... der rel is halt noch nen tick besser... geschmackssache wie ich finde


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2009)

Guck mal bei Monitor Audio .


----------



## exa (14. Mai 2009)

hab ich doch schon gesagt^^


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte dich nur noch mal bestätigen, war nicht bös gemeint .


----------



## exa (14. Mai 2009)

war auch von mir nicht quengelnd gemeint^^


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Mai 2009)

Schon mal überlegt zwei Subs zu nehmen?

Reduziert Raummoden und liefert einen homogeneren Klang.


----------



## Overlocked (14. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt auch ein Problem. Meine Soundkarte zeigt mir keine Soundausgänge mehr an, also keinen Output und ich höre nur noch Stereo und ohne Equalizer. Wie kann ich meine Soundlkarte wieder einbinden?


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch ein Problem. Meine Soundkarte zeigt mir keine Soundausgänge mehr an, also keinen Output und ich höre nur noch Stereo und ohne Equalizer. Wie kann ich meine Soundlkarte wieder einbinden?



Was hastn für ne Soka??


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2009)

War afaik eine Xonar DX.

Ich würde einfach mal auf den Stromanschluss tippen, der ist wirklich sehr bescheiden ausgeführt.


----------



## Overlocked (14. Mai 2009)

Mittlerweile bekomme ich ein Signal über den WMP aber nicht über iTunes, und immer noch Stereo


----------



## Stormbringer (14. Mai 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt zwei Subs zu nehmen?
> 
> Reduziert Raummoden und liefert einen homogeneren Klang.



ich probiers erstmal mit einem - den zweiten könnte ich immer noch nachrüsten. weiss aber immer noch nicht welcher es werden soll... der MA RS W12 wirds aber sicher nicht... dazu sind die kritiken zu durchwachsen.

edit: die sind jua niedlich...  http://www.bkelec.com/HiFi/Sub_Woofers/XLS300PR.htm
könnte ich mir sogar zwei leisten (ich hab doch oben nicht geschrieben das es nur einer sein soll?) 

kennt jemand elemental designs?
http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?t=1&products_id=618


----------



## rebel4life (14. Mai 2009)

Es geht auch anderst: Nimm 2 gute Standboxen, z.B. die Canton Karat oder die Klipsch RF-*2 Serie, dann sparst du dir die Subwoofer und es klingt wesentlich ausgewogener als wie mit Subwoofer.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Mai 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es geht auch anderst: Nimm 2 gute Standboxen, z.B. die Canton Karat oder die Klipsch RF-*2 Serie, dann sparst du dir die Subwoofer und es klingt wesentlich ausgewogener als wie mit Subwoofer.



ich habe zwei ordentlich standlautsprechen (iq7se) mit denen ich recht zufrieden bin... nur fürs heimkino braucht man eben subs - ohne gehts nicht. 

kann mir jemand erklären (oder eine seite empfehlen) wo die vorteile von zwei subs beleuchtet werden? ich frage mich wie man sowas im raum positioniert...


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> kann mir jemand erklären (oder eine seite empfehlen) wo die vorteile von zwei subs beleuchtet werden? ich frage mich wie man sowas im raum positioniert...



Es gab dazu einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel in der HEIMKINO 08/06. Das Heft habe ich noch und zufällig als PDF mal eingescannt. Dort wurde alles anhand von vier Subs erklärt. Das Prinzip ist aber mit zwei das gleiche nur mit vier ist es nochmal wirkungsvoller. 

Vier Velodyne VX-10 kamen damals zum Einsatz.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich habe zwei ordentlich standlautsprechen (iq7se) mit denen ich recht zufrieden bin... nur fürs heimkino braucht man eben subs - ohne gehts nicht.
> 
> kann mir jemand erklären (oder eine seite empfehlen) wo die vorteile von zwei subs beleuchtet werden? ich frage mich wie man sowas im raum positioniert...




Bitteschön : Tips und Tricks aus dem Bereich HiFi Heimkino

Da gibts den Unterpunkt zu 2 Subs, zudem jede Menge sachen allgemein zu Subwoofer.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Mai 2009)

danke, ich zitier mal:


> Zwei Subwoofer sind besser als einer
> 
> Zwei Subwoofer sind einfach deswegen vorteilhaft, weil sie bei geringerem Hub doppelt soviel Baß bringen und deshalb der Baß von Haus aus sauber und verzerrungsfrei klingt. Dazu kommt noch, daß die Raumanregung mit zwei Tieftonwürfeln unproblematischer ist als nur mit einem. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, daß sich die Subwoofer an verschiedenen Orten räumlich getrennt befinden. Nur so ist sichergestellt, daß die Raummoden unterschiedlich angeregt werden, mit der Folge, daß nicht eine "Dröhnfrequenz" dominiert, sondern möglichst viele Raumfrequenzen mitspielen. Man kann beispielsweise zwei Subwoofer auch übereinander montieren, wobei ein Abstand von mindestens einen Meter oder mehr - eingehalten werden sollte. Akustisch gesehen macht ein Subwoofer oberhalb des Bildschirm durchaus Sinn.



das bedeutet, beide subs dürften sich durchaus auf derselben grundline (z.b. zusammen mit den mains) befinden?
also sowas wie
main-l   sub-l   screen   sub-r   main-r


----------



## Overlocked (18. Mai 2009)

Update:



Concept E 300 Dank an a_fire_inside_1988


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Mai 2009)

Wie wär´s wenn du die Klipsch Rf-82 noch mit rein nimmst?? für den Preis ein hervorragender Klang...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2009)

Bei der Gelegenheit kann dann auch das original Concept E raus.
Das gibt es nämlich nicht mehr zu kaufen


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (19. Mai 2009)

Wohin ist denn eigtl. der geniale Testbericht zu den Canton verschwunden.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2009)

Da wo er besser hin passt, ins Hi-Fi Unterforum.


----------



## Siffer81 (23. Mai 2009)

Also die Velodyne Subwoofer kannst du ruhig auch rein nehmen, da vorher mal hier jemand fragte 

Ich hab ein 2.1 Stereo System mit einem Bowers&Wilkins 805S und einem Velodyne DD-10 Subwoofer und bin total begeistert von dem ding, sehr präzise und Urgewaltigen Bassdruck, unglaublich was da rauskommt. ^^

Greetz


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Mai 2009)

Würdest du meinen Test com C200 USB mit einlinken? Denn bis jetzt ist ja noch keiner angegeben.

Mfg EraZeR


----------



## Overlocked (26. Mai 2009)

*Done*


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> *Done*



Und meine KLipsch finden keine Erwähnung...


----------



## Overlocked (26. Mai 2009)

Da kannst du mir gerne wie die anderen in bewährter Form einen Test schreiben und den nehme ich auf


----------



## Overlocked (28. Mai 2009)

Update:


Klipsch RF-82 Dank an Devil96


----------



## Classisi (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Quadral Quintas 500 kann ich nur empfehlen! Habe die AS 2250 Frontlautsprecher an einem Denon DRA-25 Verstärker laufen und ich bin nach einem halben Jahr immer noch voll zufrieden. Die Lautsprecher sind etwas höhendominiert, allerdings im positiven Sinn, da die Höhen fantastisch präzise sind. Habe sie mit den Magnat Monitor 880 verglichen, die an einem 800€ Harmann/Kardon Verstärker angeschlossen waren und die Quintas haben mir aufgrund der Höhen wesentlich besser gefallen. Trance, Black und Klassik lassen sich wunderbar hören. Nur zu empfehlen
MFG.
Classisi
PS: Die hier angegebenen 699€ sind aber veraltet. Habe die AS 2250 im Pärchen für 100€ fast neu bekommen. Das gesamte Set gibt es z.Z. ab 257€ bei amazon.de http://www.amazon.de/Quadral-QUINTA...2QYR19ES4KD6Q&s=generic&qid=1256059863&sr=1-2
Das neue Quintas 5000 ab 280€
http://www.amazon.de/Quadral-Quintas-5000-Heimkinosystem-kirsche/dp/B002MFFIZ8


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Oktober 2009)

Das Concept C200 kostet nur noch 149€


----------



## thysol (27. Oktober 2010)

Wird der Thread hier nicht mehr aktualisiert?

Weil ansich finde ich ihn Super. Ich hoffe er wird weitergefuehrt und aktualisiert.


----------



## Lee (28. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest der Threadersteller ist schon seit längerem nicht mehr im Forum aktiv und das wird sich sobald auch nicht ändern (kenne ihn persöhnlich).


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Oktober 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Zumindest der Threadersteller ist schon seit längerem nicht mehr im Forum aktiv und das wird sich sobald auch nicht ändern (kenne ihn persöhnlich).



Wieso ist Overlocked nicht mehr so aktiv?



> Wird der Thread hier nicht mehr aktualisiert?
> 
> Weil ansich finde ich ihn Super. Ich hoffe er wird weitergefuehrt und aktualisiert.



Der Thread ist eher eine Sammlung von Subjektivität.


----------



## Lee (28. Oktober 2010)

> Wieso ist Overlocked nicht mehr so aktiv?


Ich schätze mal weil er sich nicht mehr wirklich für Hardware und dergleichen interessiert, sondern sich jetzt eher Mädchen, Sport und Klamotten zugewendet hat...


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Oktober 2010)

Naja mit 16 kommt der Umschwung


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also manchmal scheinst du im denken ähnlich zu sein wie ich *g*

Das mit der Subjektiven ansammlung hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht als ich den thread zum ersten mal gelesen hab. Und als Lee das "erklärt" hat warum der TE nicht mehr hier ist dacht ich mir auch, ja die Pupertät


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind eben beides Schweine


----------



## Lee (28. Oktober 2010)

Über Overlocked könnte ich so einiges erzählen, aber ich lass das mal.
Aber ich will sagen, dass so ziemlich alles was Overlocked "weiß", lediglich Informationen vom Hören/Sagen/Lesen vermischt mit seiner Eigenen Vorstellung/Meinung der Dinge sind. Was dabei rauskommt kann sich jeder selbst denken.
Deshalb habe ich auch schon als er mit diesem Thread angefangen hat nur den Kopf schütteln können, weil ich weiß, dass er von Sound und HiFi eigentlich keine Ahnung hat.
Habe ich zwar auch nicht, aber dann erstelle ich auch nicht einen solchen Thread.


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

jo aber mmn kann man sound zum großteil eh nur subjektiv bewerten  deswegen sollte ja jeder der sich LS anschaffen will auch probehören gehen


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Oktober 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo aber mmn kann man sound zum großteil eh nur subjektiv bewerten  deswegen sollte ja jeder der sich LS anschaffen will auch probehören gehen



Am Besten LS ausleihen und in den eigenen Räumen hören, Raumakustik ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Am Besten LS ausleihen und in den eigenen Räumen hören, Raumakustik ist das Zauberwort.



jo das ist eh klar aber ne kleine auswahl kann man schonmal vor ort treffen weil denk 20 paare daheim hören wird schwierig


----------



## thysol (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist natuerlich klar dass der Thread hier nicht optimal wahr aber die Grundidee ist gut. Koennte nicht jemand der sich auskennt noch so einen Thread machen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ist natuerlich klar dass der Thread hier nicht optimal wahr aber die Grundidee ist gut. Koennte nicht jemand der sich auskennt noch so einen Thread machen?



Hab Ich doch eigentlich schon, oder meinste nicht?


----------



## thysol (29. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Hab Ich doch eigentlich schon, oder meinste nicht?



Ich meine aber mit genauen Empfehlungen welche Stereo Verstaerker oder AV-Receiver zu empfehlen sind. Und dann ein paar Empfehlungen zu 5.1 Komplett Sets oder so. Dann welche TVs zu empfehlen sind.

Am besten faendt ich wenn du eine Kategorie machst wie Heimkinos fuer jedes Budget mit genauen Konfigurationen so wie hier:

Best Midrange Home cinema system - from the experts at whathifi.com


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Oktober 2010)

Es ist aber Schwachsinn, Verstärker zu Lautsprechern zu empfehlen. Zumindest eindeutig zu sagen, der passt zu dem Lautsprecher.

So kann eine Klipsch durch ihr Horn, gebändigt von einem sanften Verstärker mit weichem Hochton, in einigen Zimmern eingeschlafen klingen, in anderen dennoch super aggresiv, der Raum macht den größten Unterschied, Verstärker, Kabel etc. sind Feintuning.


----------



## thysol (29. Oktober 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Es ist aber Schwachsinn, Verstärker zu Lautsprechern zu empfehlen. Zumindest eindeutig zu sagen, der passt zu dem Lautsprecher.
> 
> So kann eine Klipsch durch ihr Horn, gebändigt von einem sanften Verstärker mit weichem Hochton, in einigen Zimmern eingeschlafen klingen, in anderen dennoch super aggresiv, der Raum macht den größten Unterschied, Verstärker, Kabel etc. sind Feintuning.



Du koenntest aber ueberhaupt eine List von empfehlenswerten Verstaerkern/AV Receivern und TVs erstellen damit mann ueberhaupt ne Vorstellung hat was gut ist und was nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Oktober 2010)

Zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Du koenntest aber ueberhaupt eine List von empfehlenswerten Verstaerkern/AV Receivern und TVs erstellen damit mann ueberhaupt ne Vorstellung hat was gut ist und was nicht.




sowas ist aber garnicht machbar weil zb beim tv wichtig ist entfernung nutzung , dann helligkeit im zimmer und was man an funktionen braucht  bei verstärker ist es so das man die passent zu boxen raussucht und ist dann auch weit gefächert. im normalen preisbereich kann man eig nix falsch machen wenn man nen richtiges markengerät kauft , her entscheiden eig diepersöhnlichen vorlieben. deshalb kann man alles garnet zusammen in ne liste bringen weil jeder andere parameter hat auf die er wert legt.


----------

